# AEW Dynamite 1/5/22 Discussion Thread: TBS Debut! - Hangman vs Bryan II



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

@Firefromthegods

Should be a damn good TBS debut show.

I'm thinking Bryan loses in 30 minutes this time. Black kills Pillman. Lucha Bros retain. And Jade becomes the inaugural TBS Champion. (DIVERSITY! lol)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've been watch wrestling on & off really since the Summer but I'm ready to jump back in and try to watch everything more consistently.

After watching Bryan & Hangman's great 1 hour epic I'm very excited for Part 2. Not just because I know it will be great, but because it's fairly unpredictable. Do they go 1 hour again? Do they get close to that but end the match right before? Do they go for a 30 minute match? Maybe a 20 minute match where they just go balls to the walls? Again, anything is possible. Even the winner, while I expect Hangman to retain, I wouldn't exactly be shocked if Bryan won.

Question is though if Hangman does win and there's no shenanigans necessitating a 3rd match, you wonder what Hangman does at Revolution. You would assume Punk & MJF is the match for Revolution. Bryan will be out of the way. Mox is out indefinitely. Miro isn't around at the moment. Guys like Cole or Malakai aren't ready yet. Andrade feels far and away from that. Point is, I'll be interested to see what they do next with Hangman, assuming he retains.

The Lucha Bros vs. Jurassic Express I expect to be good flippy fun. Does make me wonder what they have planned for Battle of the Belts next Saturday. I would have assumed this match would have happened then instead of here.

With Jade & Ruby, there's Pros & Cons to both women winning. For Jade, she's obviously not as strong of a wrestler as her peers and if she did win, AEW has 2 Heel Women's Champions. But at the same time, I feel like having a Monster Heel Champion with Jade would be more interesting than a babyface Ruby. And for Ruby, she is the better wrestle and a solid babyface, but I don't know if she would make for an interesting champion.

As far as match quality, after seeing Rosa vs. Jade this past week, I'm not expecting much with this, especially since I rate Rosa higher than Ruby. Gun to my head prediction, I'll pick Ruby to be the 1st Champion.

And as for Malakai vs. Pillman, whether it's a squash or not I expect Malakai to go over. Coming out of the Cody feud Malakai just feels cold to me. To me my favorite version of Malakai/Aleister is what we saw in NXT. Where he was just a babyface Ass Kicker and the only real "spooky" thing about him was his entrance. But the spooky vignette and promos I'm seeing now, which honestly make me laugh more than anything else, aren't really doing it for me yet.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

TD Stinger said:


> I've been watch wrestling on & off really since the Summer but I'm ready to jump back in and try to watch everything more consistently.
> 
> After watching Bryan & Hangman's great 1 hour epic I'm very excited for Part 2. Not just because I know it will be great, but because it's fairly unpredictable. Do they go 1 hour again? Do they get close to that but end the match right before? Do they go for a 30 minute match? Maybe a 20 minute match where they just go balls to the walls? Again, anything is possible. Even the winner, while I expect Hangman to retain, I wouldn't exactly be shocked if Bryan won.
> 
> ...


I think Hangman VS Punk is the match to make at Revolution whilst MJF and Wardlow finally happens on the undercard. Punk loses to Hanger but MJF is the guy to take the title from Hanger in the late Spring and sets up Punk VS MJF for later in the year at All Out. MJF will hold the claim of doing what Punk couldn't do (beat Hanger and be the BITW, he's better than Punk and we know it) going into their eventual match. 

Yeah I expected the tag match at BOTB. I can only hope it's a set up for FTR to come out post match and a set up for FTR VS Briscoes VS Lucha Bros for Saturday night. 

I imagine Cody VS Scorpio Sky also gets booked for Saturday night.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Card is awesome for a TV show, so I'm glad they're going big for their TBS debut. 

Whilst not the biggest match on the card, I've quietly enjoyed the Black story with the Blonds and I'd be amazed if something bigger didn't come from this, whether it's Julia returning and turning heel or the debut of Brody King. 

Cargill is going to get crowned the TBS champion and her era is about to begin. I was actually pleasantly surprised by her last week though I think I put most of it down to Thunder Rosa - I really hope the women kill it. Its been a good tournament. 

Tag team match is likely the only match that's going to potentially rival the main event as the match of the night. This is the third time Jungle Express have got a title shot, and I think it'll once again likely end in sadness. 

Bryan vs Page is going to be awesome tbh. Whilst it likely won't top the hour long draw, I expect Page to bring even more intensity to his performance and Bryan to put on one of the best performances of his AEW career to date. Page to retain and Bryan to shake his hand to end the night, in my opinion. 

Hopefully we get a Punk/MJF interaction of some kind, even though I have quite liked how they're feuding but not always at each others throats to keep it somewhat fresh. 

Wardlow squash aswell please.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I think they need to put their balls on the table here. The world title needs to change hands, and a new story needs to take hold. Maybe Danielson shifts back to face during his match and shows respect for Page, but he is attacked after the match by Andrade and Black (if that is still a thing). Or Bischoff returns to AEW as the new boss, and he has Paul White with him, and White crushes Danielson the week after his grueling match with Page and takes the title.

They need a story that is the story of the company. They need a villain that is villain to the villains. They need something that is upsetting to the indie marks and gets the attention of the mainstream fans.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477376330907979787


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> The Lucha Bros vs. Jurassic Express I expect to be good flippy fun. Does make me wonder what they have planned for Battle of the Belts next Saturday. I would have assumed this match would have happened then instead of here.


TNT Title Defense on TNT special. I really still think we could see AEW World Champion vs TNT Champion Cody Rhodes on Battle of the Belts.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’m most interested in how they incorporate the judges in the BD/Page match. Who are they going to be?

I think this is a very important for TK to book this in a way that is captivating and could actually change the entire format of pro wrestling, going to a boxing/mma style decision making process for fights that go the distance. It just adds more flavor to the show. I love the concept. Dave talked about how Heyman wanted to do it in ECW but never did. I think something like this would be very intriguing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’m most interested in how they incorporate the judges in the BD/Page match. *Who are they going to be?*
> 
> I think this is a very important for TK to book this in a way that is captivating and could actually change the entire format of pro wrestling, going to a boxing/mma style decision making process for fights that go the distance. It just adds more flavor to the show. I love the concept. Dave talked about how Heyman wanted to do it in ECW but never did. I think something like this would be very intriguing


Ric Flair


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am so invested. AEW can’t tread water again and have to make a big decision. Maybe a DQ. Maybe a huge hangman heel turn. I want to see a major swerve.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Jade Cargill in a title match...jesus. If Jade wins the title has even less value than it already does being a new meaningless secondary title in a broken division. Ruby obviously should win but then that makes her look second rate when she should have been feuding with Britt Baker the last few months being the second most over woman in AEW(though shes losing steam quick), that would make too much sense booking wise. Is this the same show that Baker is wasting her time facing Riho on?

AEW _needs_ to put the title on Daniel Bryan and quick. The company hasn't had a serious world champion since Dean Ambrose and it's in desperate need of reviving after Kenny Olivier held it, and Daniel Bryan has the potential to make that belt feel even more relevant than Moxley did. Adam Page could've been a thing at one point, but he's sort've like Big E was as world champ, a missed opportunity due to bad booking.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Mister Sinister said:


> I think they need to put their balls on the table here. The world title needs to change hands, and a new story needs to take hold. Maybe Danielson shifts back to face during his match and shows respect for Page, but he is attacked after the match by Andrade and Black (if that is still a thing). Or Bischoff returns to AEW as the new boss, and he has Paul White with him, and White crushes Danielson the week after his grueling match with Page and takes the title.
> 
> They need a story that is the story of the company. They need a villain that is villain to the villains. They need something that is upsetting to the indie marks and gets the attention of the mainstream fans.


I like your thinking. All major wrestling promotions are at their best when theres a central authority figure with stables involved, anytime they get away from that dynamic it never is as engaging, must see or compelling. Think WWF Corporation vs Austin, McMahon Helmsley DX vs Austin, Rock, Foley, Taker. WCW's nWo angle. TNA's Main Event Mafia, Bischoff/Hogan era or to a lesser extent Aces n Eights or Immortal. I'm all for AEW having that type of deal especially if they bring in Karrion Kross or Keith Lee, stick them with Bischoff and do another nWo type thing with a modernized flavor. Eric has been talking on interviews about how bad the AEW product is, and having a heel Daniel Bryan heading a group backed by authority figures with long term story telling would do wonders for this company, especially while Omega is out, perhaps TK would see he's wasting his time on The Elite BS when he could be booking real serious competitive stars that don't do comedy. Sacrificing an already failed Adam Page championship run would be well worth it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty strong card.

Appears they jammed all the jackasses on last weeks show.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I've been out of the loop a bit but why is AEW on TBS now? Does TBS have a relationship with TNT?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rooting for Bryan, Malakai and Jade. Hangman is going to win tho. Card looks really cool, I'm looking forward to this show.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Cult03 said:


> I've been out of the loop a bit but why is AEW on TBS now? Does TBS have a relationship with TNT?


TBS: Turner Broadcasting System
TNT: Turner Network Television

Both Ted Turner companies.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’m most interested in how they incorporate the judges in the BD/Page match. Who are they going to be?
> 
> I think this is a very important for TK to book this in a way that is captivating and could actually change the entire format of pro wrestling, going to a boxing/mma style decision making process for fights that go the distance. It just adds more flavor to the show. I love the concept. Dave talked about how Heyman wanted to do it in ECW but never did. I think something like this would be very intriguing


They had Dean Malenko, Arn Anderson and Muta as the judges last time.

I think Bret Hart could quite easily be one of them. Big name for a big TBS debut.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> I've been out of the loop a bit but why is AEW on TBS now? Does TBS have a relationship with TNT?


Yep same umbrella. Rampage stays on TNT though.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I honestly have no idea how it’s gonna go. Will the match go another full hour with the judges decision? Who wins? Controversial decision from one of the judges? Who will be judges? 

Really looking to the show this Wednesday night on TBS.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I want to see Brody King debut and fuck Griff up or Griff and Julia. Preferably Griff and Julia


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully Pentagon turns on Mexican Ricochet

TBS title might as well be put on Jade and used as a target for a work rate woman to get a big moment say Ember Moon or Deeb who folk like


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Hopefully Pentagon turns on Mexican Ricochet
> 
> TBS title might as well be put on Jade and used as a target for a work rate woman to get a big moment say Ember Moon or Deeb who folk like


isn’t Ricochet already ‘mexican ricochet’?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it would be interesting if the judges were Jericho, Moxley and Omega


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> isn’t Ricochet already ‘mexican ricochet’?


No Ricochet is black Matt Sydal


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> No Ricochet is black Matt Sydal


mmm… i thought that was Scorpio Sky


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mmm… i thought that was Scorpio Sky


No Scorpio is charisma less Jay Lethal


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> No Scorpio is charisma less Jay Lethal


wwwwaitt…. Isn’t charisma-less Jay Lethal also not in fact just Jay Lethal?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wwwwaitt…. Isn’t charisma-less Jay Lethal also not in fact just Jay Lethal?


I find no lie in this statement.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I want to see Brody King debut and fuck Griff up or Griff and Julia. Preferably Griff and Julia


Looks like something will be happening going by Black's latest Instagram Post.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Looks like something will be happening going by Black's latest Instagram Post.












This confirms that there will be three members of his house and that one of them is debuting Wednesday. I do find it funny who likes the post.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Omega as the third judge and scoring it…a tie.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wwwwaitt…. Isn’t charisma-less Jay Lethal also not in fact just Jay Lethal?


Jay Lethal has to mimic Ric Flair to fake charisma on screen


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 114294
> 
> 
> This confirms that there will be three members of his house and that one of them is debuting Wednesday. I do find it funny who likes the post.


How much of an indy dork do you have to be to like a post from your opponent in a heated feud like this?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

La Parka said:


> How much of an indy dork do you have to be to like a post from your opponent in a heated feud like this?


I guess it depends. If Pillman joins the group then it makes more sense and comes off more like an easter egg.

More likely, he assumed no one would notice. Honestly, I wouldn't have noticed if I didn't find the one screenshot that had it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

To be fair, regarding the post it could have just meant two thirds of the Varsity Blondes falling to him already (Julia & Griff) with BPJ set up to be the third.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Why does it feel like we have already seen Jurassic Express vs lucha bros, a bit like when aew kept recycling tag matches between express and bucks for the tag titles.

The best khan can do is split up both the lucha bros and Jurassic Express as all 4 guys can easily have good singles runs and freshen up the entire tag team title scene with the likes of the acclaimed, men of the year, pnp, the butcher and the blade, the varsity blondes, 2.0, private party, the undisputed era, darby and sting, ftr and few thrown together bayface teams with guys being booked to do sod all at the moment like christian, cage, lethal, rush, dante, kingston and dusty rhodes.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 114294
> 
> 
> This confirms that there will be three members of his house and that one of them is debuting Wednesday. I do find it funny who likes the post.


To me that reads as two will be revealed on Wednesday with one to come later.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dizzie said:


> Why does it feel like we have already seen Jurassic Express vs lucha bros, a bit like when aew kept recycling tag matches between express and bucks for the tag titles.
> 
> The best khan can do is split up both the lucha bros and Jurassic Express as all 4 guys can easily have good singles runs and freshen up the entire tag team title scene with the likes of the acclaimed, men of the year, pnp, the butcher and the blade, the varsity blondes, 2.0, private party, the undisputed era, darby and sting, ftr and few thrown together bayface teams with guys being booked to do sod all at the moment like christian, cage, lethal, rush, dante, kingston and dusty rhodes.


They've met twice before.

August 2021
September 2020


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> To me that reads as two will be revealed on Wednesday with one to come later.


Yah, after reading it again, I think you may be right. The first line is the one that I can't figure out "The color will reveal the hidden." It could mean, that when the light go out it is black and that will reveal the House of Black members.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477738980217167882


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

@Firefromthegods thread for this week


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Prosper said:


> @Firefromthegods thread for this week


He's waiting for me to finish my thread. You should've known better than to cross BIG TIME BEX!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Big Booty Bex said:


> He's waiting for me to finish my thread. You should've known better than to cross BIG TIME BEX!


Haha you’re right I screwed up 😂


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Haha you’re right I screwed up 😂


It's cool hermanito, besides I was nursing a hangover with a nice bowl of menudo. Not to mention I'm still suffering from headaches as you hit me pretty hard with la chancla.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478171053637705735


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 114294
> 
> 
> This confirms that there will be three members of his house and that one of them is debuting Wednesday. I do find it funny who likes the post.


Ooh. Wonder if it's Brody king or corrupt version of the varsity cheerleader.


----------



## Penta Club (Dec 24, 2021)

RiverFenix said:


> TNT Title Defense on TNT special. I really still think we could see AEW World Champion vs TNT Champion Cody Rhodes on Battle of the Belts.


So u reckon if that's the case Cody has his chance to become world champ 
@bdon U will have a heart attack mate


----------



## Penta Club (Dec 24, 2021)

Finally a card with no results to be told before hand, pissed me off no hand.

Jade wins TK has made the title for her, give it time he will not have invested so much money into her.

Hangman match will be another banger also expecting some fckery at the end.

Malakai Squshes Pillman Jr.

If Cody wins does this mean he will battle Hangman at battle of the belts? Imagine he won lol

So is it FTR v Lucha Bros at B.O.T.B

Then can we have Thunder Rosa v Britt Baker at revolution andd finally have Thunder win.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478432435599728645

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478432435599728645
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"i'll call it right down the middle. let's go bryan!" 

Made me chuckle.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478432435599728645
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol if Castor is judging that would mean that its not coming down to the judge's decision, that's fine though because they shouldn't be going another hour


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol if Castor is judging that would mean that its not coming down to the judge's decision, that's fine though because they shouldn't be going another hour


Max Caster is 100% not a judge.

In all honesty, I was surprised we didn't get one of the AEW haters start a thread on it and getting worked by the tweet


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

Max Caster being a judge while writing notes for rap songs would be fun, but I wouldn't do it for this high stakes match. I'd rather see the judges once at the beginning and then not again. I personally would like to see Omega return after Hangman loses to get the team back together again but either way I'd be happy with Danielson or Hangman being the champ.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Predicting Greg 'The Hammer' Valentine will be a judge


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Road to Dynamite and Battle of the Belts.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Road to Dynamite and Battle of the Belts.


Bryan/Hangman segment is fucking brilliant.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Road to Dynamite and Battle of the Belts.


dannggggg…. This is a great video

must-watch stuff

Hangman / Bryan segment is top notch

Jade looks like a million bucks - everything just so well done


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Road to Dynamite and Battle of the Belts.


For the love of all that is holy, someone put these videos on TV.

If they played those Bryan/Hangman or Jade/Ruby videos before their matches I would be beyond hyped. The same way the Hangman vignette at Full Gear got be hyped up for his match with Kenny.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

If Cody has a segment on Dynamite and Rampage this week, he will be on TNT/TBS for four straight days.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They're at just over 7,550 tickets sold for tomorrow, about 80% of the current capacity. Less than they would've wanted, but apparently a lot of people are reluctant to go and some are selling their tickets due to the Omicron outbreak. Last time there they did around 11,500 paid and announced 13,191. There may be a walk-up tomorrow, but I expect Covid will again affect it. They just opened some hardcam seats for $95(!).

Battle of the Belts is at 5,180 tickets sold (75% capacity) right now.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They really can't do a title change with a judge's decision.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Road to Dynamite and Battle of the Belts.


brief glimpse of Brie Bella at 0:37. Obviously, the Bella Twins are #AllElite


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478517687542235138


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

I think the judges are just there as a ruse, make people think it’s going another hour, however Page wins before the hour is up.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Brandon & The Bucks missing the show due to COVID issues


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go!!!


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Just a reminder. Dynamite is back to being shown at 8 pm on the West Coast starting tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478571046445985794

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Excited for tonight. I'll definitely be watching live at 1am.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

3venflow said:


> They're at just over 7,550 tickets sold for tomorrow, about 80% of the current capacity. Less than they would've wanted, but apparently a lot of people are reluctant to go and some are selling their tickets due to the Omicron outbreak. Last time there they did around 11,500 paid and announced 13,191. There may be a walk-up tomorrow, but I expect Covid will again affect it. They just opened some hardcam seats for $95(!).
> 
> Battle of the Belts is at 5,180 tickets sold (75% capacity) right now.


Yeah I can see that. I was thinking about trying to score another great seat when they open up the new sections for the Raleigh show next week, but everybody here is catching Omicron.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

7,5500 is still pretty dam good. Lol even TNA never reached that in the states, I assume many DVR people will forget to switch. It really shocks me there is still this many people watching cable tv. It will be epic when and if aew moves to hbomax at the same time.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Yes everyone and their dog seems to be catching covid now. Anyone going tonight take care out there. Having to isolate afterwards would be a kick in the balls.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jade was always going to win, unfortunately it will be sold as fallout from the Big Swole garbage. Ruby was never beating Cargill, especially with Khan comparing her debut dominance to Goldberg's initial run.

Guevara dropping the title to Cody should have just happened at BotB rather than just running back a quick rematch. Only hope here is they have Tay Conti help Sammy recapture the title, unveiling their relationship into storylines. Cody/Brandi vs Sammy/Tay then commences. You could eventually include Jungle Jack and Anna if Tay goes heel and there is a BFF breakup with Anna.

I like the idea of the judges being Jericho, Omega and Moxley. Hanger talking about giving old guys a pay day might be an obvious misdirection. Also possibly would be using a big name NJPW signing. BUT this match isn't going to go to the judges so whoever is used will not really matter. Eventually AEW will have to go to judges - this would be the second time they had judges and didn't need them.

Just don't be Jerry Lynn, Dean Malenko types - that would be really lazy.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tonight is gonna be great, everything on the card matters. Most excited for the Malakai Black stuff but can't wait for Hangman vs Bryan II either.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Black pins Jr, Garrison enters beating down Black with Pullman joining.........lights go out....lights go on....King Black in the ring to back up Malachai and they put the beat down on the Blondes


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Aedubya said:


> Black pins Jr, Garrison enters beating down Black with Pullman joining.........lights go out....lights go on....King Black in the ring to back up Malachai and they put the beat down on the Blondes


I like the name you've given to the former Brodie King.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So hyped for Dynamite!

Obviously I am pulling for Hangman Page but I do want to see Jurassic Express win also. Hangman Page, Jurassic Express and Jade Cargill.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

I'll be there tonight front row ringside, it looks like it's gonna be a very strong show for their TBS debut...we had a fucking blast at the 9/15 show which really wasn't much on paper, so I'm expecting tonight to be great


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This entire week should be interesting. Tbs debut and the TNT Saturday special.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> I'll be there tonight front row ringside, it looks like it's gonna be a very strong show for their TBS debut...we had a fucking blast at the 9/15 show which really wasn't much on paper, so I'm expecting tonight to be great


What will you be wearing so we can shout out in here


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> What will you be wearing so we can shout out in here


I'm not sure, maybe a denim jacket...im in A row 1 and im 6'6 300 lbs and will be with my smokeshow girlfriend, easy to spot lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> I'm not sure, maybe a denim jacket...im in A row 1 and im 6'6 300 lbs and will be with my smokeshow girlfriend, easy to spot lol


neck beard ? 🤣 lol have fun !


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> I'm not sure, maybe a denim jacket...im in A row 1 and im *6'6 300 lbs* and will be with my smokeshow girlfriend, easy to spot lol


Guys, I think we just figured out where Brody King will be sitting before his debut. Lol

Have a great time.


----------



## Crusader30 (Dec 19, 2021)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> I'm not sure, maybe a denim jacket...im in A row 1 and im 6'6 300 lbs and *will be with my smokeshow girlfriend,* easy to spot lol












Dude, You sure you wanna bring your girlfriend to an AEW crowd?

Much more, you sure you wanna bring a Hot girl to an AEW crowd?...


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

Crusader30 said:


> Dude, You sure you wanna bring your girlfriend to an AEW crowd?
> 
> Much more, you sure you wanna bring a Hot girl to an AEW crowd?...


She came with me last time and had a blast, none of the virgins bothered her lol...there's 6 of us going altogether


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> I'm not sure, maybe a denim jacket...im in A row 1 and im 6'6 300 lbs and will be with my smokeshow girlfriend, easy to spot lol


Absolute monster.

I'm sure we won't miss you in your Orange Cassidy cosplay.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> neck beard ? 🤣 lol have fun !


I offered to pay for my boys ticket, food, drinks, everything if he let me totally paint him head to toe and went as kamala but he's afraid of not being let in LOL


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

Erik. said:


> Absolute monster.
> 
> I'm sure we won't miss you in your Orange Cassidy cosplay.


I fucking hate orange, I didn't even make that connection, shit might have to wear something different now haha


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

You gotta admit its funny when people dress up as oc and fully play the no fucks given character for 2 hours on tv.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Garty said:


> I like the name you've given to the former Brodie King.


Cannot take credit, someone on here named him that in a Malachi Black thread a few weeks back I think it was


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Really hoping we get the Wardlow/Spears breakdown tonight. Start 2022 with the official start of Wardlow's face turn and push.

Have him finally have enough of Spears shit and give him the powerbomb treatment. The fans will eat it up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Really hoping we get the Wardlow/Spears breakdown tonight. Start 2022 with the official start of Wardlow's face turn and push.
> 
> Have him finally have enough of Spears shit and give him the powerbomb treatment. The fans will eat it up.


Little frustrating that we're not getting a Wardlow squash tonight and instead getting a MJF match.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Really hoping we get the Wardlow/Spears breakdown tonight. Start 2022 with the official start of Wardlow's face turn and push.
> 
> Have him finally have enough of Spears shit and give him the powerbomb treatment. The fans will eat it up.


I think that's happening post Revolution 
Everything is building to that


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478779263570657284


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> I think that's happening post Revolution
> Everything is building to that


Surely would make more sense for the Spears/Wardlow match to happen at Revolution? That's a hell of a long time to string it out for if not. It doesn't need another two months of build just to be on an episode of Dynamite. The pay off should be at Revolution.



Erik. said:


> Little frustrating that we're not getting a Wardlow squash tonight and instead getting a MJF match.


I wouldn't be surprised to still see a Wardlow squash regardless of MJF. Seems to have been a theme every week lately on Dynamite. Would be strange for it to stop tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478779263570657284


As long as it leads to Eddie Kingston interrupting him - al good.




Boldgerg said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to still see a Wardlow squash regardless of MJF. Seems to have been a theme every week lately on Dynamite. Would be strange for it to stop tonight.


They're likely to do it on Rampage if anything.

I just hope there is some more story development regardless, whether it's an MJF backstage promo or Wardlow accompanying him to the ring and looking on whilst MJF tries to show his dominance in his match by giving his opponent repeated powerbombs whilst looking at Wardlow in a "I'm the boss" type of way


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jade better win because it just makes her having the title a hell of a lot more interesting than giving it to Ruby, would be a very poor booking decision if Ruby wins


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

According to Ringside News (possible SPOILER below)...



Spoiler



The plan as of this afternoon was for Brody King to debut tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> According to Ringside News (possible SPOILER below)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As expected.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> According to Ringside News (possible SPOILER below)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



He will be in the front row next to his smoke show girlfriend. May or may not be wearing a denim jacket.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jade should win in dominant fashion.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Prized Fighter said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He will be in the front row next to his smoke show girlfriend. May or may not be wearing a denim jacket.



lol we getting played in here


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478791700285779968


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> According to Ringside News (possible SPOILER below)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can’t freakin wait


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ready! Let’s go!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478791700285779968


When was pro wrestling ever on TBS? (Before AEW.)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> When was pro wrestling ever on TBS? (Before AEW.)













and


----------



## Crusader30 (Dec 19, 2021)

Erik. said:


> and


Amen, don't forget:


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Aedubya said:


> Black pins Jr, Garrison enters beating down Black with Pullman joining.........lights go out....lights go on....King Black in the ring to back up Malachai and they put the beat down on the Blondes


Black pins Jr and post match Jr begins to get back up and is hit with another heel kick knocking him out. The Blondes music hits and Griff comes out. Black turns his attention towards Griff as he runs down the ramp and Griff gets up on the apron, lights go out and when they come back on Goth Julia is standing in the ring and Griff enters to check on her when the lights go back out. 

When they come back on King Black is standing in Julia's place and he beats the holy hell out of Griff.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully Hangman vs Bryan main events instead of opens tonight. The Malakai Black angle could be worthy of main eventing though so we'll see.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Hopefully Hangman vs Bryan main events instead of opens tonight. The Malakai Black angle could be worthy of main eventing though so we'll see.


Pretty sure they’ll open again. Gotta make you believe it could go a full hour again.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Pretty sure they’ll open again. Gotta make you believe it could go a full hour again.


Yeah you got a point, oh well I guess Black main events with the House of Black or the TBS Finals does with hopefully a Jade Cargill win. Ruby Soho winning tonight would sour me on her honestly.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Is Brody King really worthy of a main event debut?

I genuinely have no real idea who he is.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Is Brody King really worthy of a main even debut?
> 
> I genuinely have no real idea who he is.


I think it would need a little more like Julia Hart and Griff both turning too then I would say it’s main event worthy, but just squashing Pillman and bringing out Brody I think is a little underwhelming for a TBS debut main event, a less prominent show would be fine but not tonight imo


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Yeah you got a point, oh well I guess Black main events with the House of Black or the TBS Finals does with hopefully a Jade Cargill win. Ruby Soho winning tonight would sour me on her honestly.


If anything debuts over Page/Bryan it'll be the TBS tournament final, I'd imagine.

TBS first ever episode ends with their own branded belt being held up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> If anything debuts over Page/Bryan it'll be the TBS tournament final, I'd imagine.
> 
> *TBS first ever episode ends with their own branded belt being held up.*


That makes sense. Jade vs Ruby is definitely main eventing considering that. Hopefully they don’t shit the bed. (They probably will)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> That makes sense. Jade vs Ruby is definitely main eventing considering that. Hopefully they don’t shit the bed. (They probably will)


A huge moment for the women. I hope they kill it.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Tonight's episode is very exciting because I genuinely can't predict any of the matches (well, Malakai will probably beat Pillman)...I really can't say how they book the World Title match. I would guess who the judges are will be a big sign of how things will go. I could also see the TBS Title match going either way.

This is a big night for wrestling fans in general, not just AEW fans. So much history of wrestling being on that network. It's too bad they don't have access to any of the historic footage, but there's still a lot there that they could potentially play off of.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I could see Lucha Bros and Jurassic Express being the main event.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Is Brody King really worthy of a main event debut?
> 
> I genuinely have no real idea who he is.


He's the dream guy maybe Tony was talking about.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> He's the dream guy maybe Tony was talking about.


Some dude who started wrestling about 5 years ago and most people won't have ever heard of is a "dream" signing?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> He's the dream guy maybe Tony was talking about.


I'm sure he was talking about the Briscoes which is probably HIS dream, not the dream of the masses. I would love for those 2 to sign though would really enhance the tag division even more.

Lucha Bros
Briscoes
FTR
Santana/Ortiz
ReDragon
Jurassic Express
Young Bucks
Butcher/Blade
Acclaimed 
Varsity Blondes 
Top Flight
Men of the Year
Private Party
Best Friends 

That's a damn good tag division. Easily the best in wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I can see them starting with the AEW championship again - to put the idea it can go 60min again

i HOPE they don’t / it should main event - but i kinda see the logic if they do


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478875567885893640


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I can see them starting with the AEW championship again - to put the idea it can go 60min again
> 
> i HOPE they don’t / it should main event - but i kinda see the logic if they do


Unless TBS allow them an overrun and they make that known throughout the show. 

In the first hour, they could quite easily get in:

Malakai vs. Pillman - 10 minutes inc entrances and angle.
Jade vs. Ruby Soho - 15 minutes inc entrances and ceremony.
MJF squash - 7 minutes inc entrance and potential angle
Tag titles match - 25 minutes inc entrances.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478875567885893640


Show just keeps getting better and better, SPOILER TAGS THOUGH! lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No new set tonight, by the way.

Going off photos of people at the arena now.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Erik. said:


> No new set tonight, by the way.
> 
> Going off photos of people at the arena now.


BOOOOOO!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Match order has been confirmed:



Spoiler



Hangman vs Bryan Danielson opening
MJF match
Jericho promo
Ruby vs Jade
Malakai vs Pillman Jr
Main event is Lucha Bros vs. Jungle Express


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

New tag champs confirmed
Personally think they should've waited for the switch at Revolution 

Why do they announce the running order ? ffs


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cary Silkin is backstage.

Potential judge? 

He owned Ring of Honor between 2004 and 2011.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> New tag champs confirmed
> Personally think they should've waited for the switch at Revolution
> 
> Why do they announce the running order ? ffs


Briscoes to interfere. Lucha Bros retain.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jay Lethal teamed with Sonny Kiss on Elevation before the show. Wonder if they'll go anywhere with that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

With Moxley coming back soon, you would think we are getting Hangman vs Moxley at Revolution, which should be 🔥 🔥


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Jay Lethal teamed with Sonny Kiss on Elevation before the show. Wonder if they'll go anywhere with that.


I fucking hope not. Keep Kiss as far away from everything as possible.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> With Moxley coming back soon, you would think we are getting Hangman vs Moxley at Revolution, which should be 🔥 🔥


Well it was originally meant to be Page vs. Moxley as a heel.

So I wonder if they potentially go down the Moxley/Bryan route instead.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Well it was originally meant to be Page vs. Moxley as a heel.
> 
> So I wonder if they potentially go down the Moxley/Bryan route instead.


Who for Hangman then? They are a little low on heels atm, I guess Adam Cole could possibly work. Would prefer Black though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jade vs. Ruby has the potential to be a disaster so it's a wise choice to not have that go on last.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478879756368203777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Who for Hangman then? They are a little low on heels atm, I guess Adam Cole could possibly work. Would prefer Black though.


Adam Cole is probably most likely. He's in the top 3 in the rankings, probably isn't going to lose many matches between now and March either.

Unless of course Bryan BEATS Page tonight via judges decision and Revolution is the rubber match.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> Briscoes to interfere. Lucha Bros retain.


Briscoe beef is with FTR who are heels so why would they interfere In a match between 2 baby face teams?

Does not make a lot of sense IMO.


Erik. said:


> Well it was originally meant to be Page vs. Moxley as a heel.
> 
> So I wonder if they potentially go down the Moxley/Bryan route instead.


Was that ever confirmed? I always believed Bryan was winning the tournament and Mox would turn post match.



Prosper said:


> Who for Hangman then? They are a little low on heels atm, I guess Adam Cole could possibly work. Would prefer Black though.


Perhaps Punk.

MJF is also possible if Wardlow still hasn't turned.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Was that ever confirmed? I always believed Bryan was winning the tournament and Mox would turn post match.


I thought that was the way it was going based off Moxley destroying '10' from Dark Order.

He'd have then destroyed each Dark Order member 1 by 1 before getting to Page at "Winter is Coming" 

But instead they went with Bryan to do that instead.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I thought that was the way it was going based off Moxley destroying '10' from Dark Order.
> 
> He'd have then destroyed each Dark Order member 1 by 1 before getting to Page at "Winter is Coming"
> 
> But instead they went with Bryan to do that instead.


Yeah, I'm sure Moxley was building to a heel turn, whereas, Bryan's was more abrupt, making it seem like more of a last minute audible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Looks like Jade is main eventing. Love that for her.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Looks like Jade is main eventing. Love that for her.*


The tag match has been confirmed main eventing.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Let’s go!!!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Let’s go!!!


Where we going


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Erik. said:


> The tag match has been confirmed main eventing.


*Well, at least I can tune out early.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey, they did the BOOM! thing.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Well they definitely ain't going 60 or anywhere close this time. Too much stuff planned for the show.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Another JR fuck up.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

nvm


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Page-BD to start the show


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

hopefully, this doesn't wear me out for the rest of show like the last one did. Let's go Hanger!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm sorry but it is a missed opportunity to do NOTHING but literally replace the TNT logo with the TBS logo in terms of the presentation.

Dynamite as a show has absolutely no visual identity. The logo is barely shown anywhere and is generic as it comes anyway. Rampage looks far more unique and you see instantly that that's what you're watching. They should have done more with this TBS debut in terms of the visual aspect of the show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Judges just AEW guys. Boring


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

They didn't even get special guest judges.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This should be the main event (again, yeah).


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

They are def missing the director that retired. The camera cuts are not smooth


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I'd like to see this match end 30 seconds in on a rollup, just for the _"What the f***?"_ reactions.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Three incredible judges that really add prestige to the championship match. Cool.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

More world class trolling from Bryan


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

missed the first 5 minutes, what did i miss ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Can commentary wake the fuck up? All three sound completely asleep.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I just don't care for this match for some reason. I still feel cheated from the last one.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> missed the first 5 minutes, what did i miss ?


JR getting the match order wrong and saying the TBS championship match was first. That's about it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> missed the first 5 minutes, what did i miss ?


Just entrances and intros, Mark Henry, Big Show and some other guy I’m forgetting are the judges


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> missed the first 5 minutes, what did i miss ?


Me too who are the judges? If they're not some fat old guys who can barely walk but still have enough energy to smoke fat ass cigars I'm gonna be disappointed.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

crowd mood lighting fucking kills it for me. Rainbow purple crowd, so lame. I wanna see these fucking people. I wanna see the 300 pound 6 3 neck beard with his hot girl.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Erik. said:


> and


Oh ok, appreciate it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seeing how Bryan beat Henry and screwed Big Show out of a world title, I think there might be some bias in their judicial decision. 😉


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Please don't go for an hour lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Have a feeling were in for another long one given the relatively slow pace to start.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I really just don't think these two have great chemistry in the ring. At all.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

This Championship match has something missing in the form of Marko Stunt.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Visually I prefer Hangman's look when he was in shorts. He looks like a CAW with these bad pants.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> Have a feeling were in for another long one given the relatively slow pace to start.


you shut your mouth with that


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Araxen said:


> I just don't care for this match for some reason. I still feel cheated from the last one.


*Same, and I didn't care for the first. Just here for a Bryan win and Jade tbh.*


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> They are def missing the director that retired. The camera cuts are not smooth


Keith Mitchell


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I miss Kenny. I want Omega vs. Danielson 2 ASAP.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> I really just don't think these two have great chemistry in the ring. At all.



Entire story is boring as fuck.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Man…JR is completely off tonight. Like really off.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I like Hangman, but it does just feel like something is missing in terms of him feeling like a genuine main event talent. Not sure exactly what it is, but I'm struggling to buy him as top dog.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Same, and I didn't care for the first. Just here for a Bryan win and Jade tbh.*


Bryan has to win via Hangman blade job. Kerry Von Eich-Jerry Lawler-style. Would put Danielson over big as a heel. Wins title because of Ref basically.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Have a feeling were in for another long one given the relatively slow pace to start.


This is not a 60-minute pace.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Man…JR is completely off tonight. Like really off.


He's been mostly awful since the first Double or Nothing.

It's a shame, but father time has simply caught up with him. He cannot reproduce the energy and enthusiasm he used to have in his announcing.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> Visually I prefer Hangman's look when he was in shorts. He looks like a CAW with these bad pants.



Ya his look is bad. He suits the stonecold style tights.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd say Danielson is obviously ahead on points. He has caused visible damage to Hangman's arm and head.

Judges are all babyfaces though, so I think that oddly makes Bryan the plucky underdog


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Boldgerg said:


> I like Hangman, but it does just feel like something is missing in terms of him feeling like a genuine main event talent. Not sure exactly what it is, but I'm struggling to buy him as top dog.


Dude, went to a 60 minute draw with of the best wrestlers in the world in his first defense. How is that not main event worthy? Khan is putting him through the fire out the gate as champ. He could use a bit more tv segments coming out of this though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hangman loves the juice.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> He's been mostly awful since the first Double or Nothing.
> 
> It's a shame, but father time has simply caught up with him. He cannot reproduce the energy and enthusiasm he used to have in his announcing.


What I don’t like is that it feels like he’s not even trying. I understand he can’t have the energy he used to have but he’s not putting any effort whatsoever.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bryan is a very good worker and Hangman is a decent one, but these matches haven't been very good. Certainly not worth multiple hour broadways


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478879756368203777
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure During the Attitude Era, she would have gone through a table at some point. lol


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Danielson scores 50 points for Hangman's crimson mask. That's how this works, right?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hangman couldn't even wait to get back from commercial before blading. Lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JR is back to his many commentary botches this week. Match is really good so far.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Feels like Hangman will surprise Bryan with a roll up to win the match.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> He's been mostly awful since the first Double or Nothing.
> 
> It's a shame, but father time has simply caught up with him. He cannot reproduce the energy and enthusiasm he used to have in his announcing.


He can't reproduce the energy and enthusiasm he used to have because the product isn't very good and he can't get up for it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> I miss Kenny. I want Omega vs. Danielson 2 ASAP.
> View attachment 114556


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Erik. said:


> This is not a 60-minute pace.


It doesn't need to be 60 minutes to be considered long.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hangman couldn't even wait to get back from commercial before blading. Lol


He was bleeding long before the commercial.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

I really hope Bryan wins, Page is insufferable.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Dude, went to a 60 minute draw with of the best wrestlers in the world in his first defense. How is that not main event worthy? Khan is putting him through the fire out the gate as champ. He could use a bit more tv segments coming out of this though.


There's more to it than that. It's not just about what he can do in the ring. I just think it feels like there's something missing with him that means he doesn't feel like a genuine main eventer. I don't know what it is, he just very much feels like a transitional champion.

Feel like he may have been better having a good TNT title run first.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Keith Mitchell


TNA guy ah ha


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Bryan is a very good worker and Hangman is a decent one, but these matches haven't been very good. Certainly not worth multiple hour broadways


It's all just a bit flat, ain't it?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bryan being covered in Hangmans blood is such a good visual.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

They really need to transition Jr to a backstage role father time has caught up to him


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> It's all just a bit flat, ain't it?



As I always say, there is nothing behind it. Which is why rankings are stupid


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Araxen said:


> I just don't care for this match for some reason. I still feel cheated from the last one.


It’s boring. They have spent half the time standing around buying time to MAKE it go long, unlike a genuinely long, full of moments


The XL 2 said:


> Bryan is a very good worker and Hangman is a decent one, but these matches haven't been very good. Certainly not worth multiple hour broadways


Both men need a Kenny involved in their long matches. Otherwise…they run out of ideas pretty quick.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> He can't reproduce the energy and enthusiasm he used to have because the product isn't very good and he can't get up for it.


He's also 70 years old and has had a number of health issues. The product isn't the issue.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler again 😴


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ThirdMan said:


> Danielson scores 50 points for Hangman's crimson mask. That's how this works, right?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> There's more to it than that. It's not just about what he can do in the ring. I just think it feels like there's something missing with him that means he doesn't feel like a genuine main eventer. I don't know what it is, he just very much feels like a transitional champion.
> 
> Feel like he may have been better having a good TNT title run first.


Honestly it just feels too soon to me, and this is coming from a big Hangman fan. 

Him disappearing for two months didn't do him any favors, either.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is getting pretty great.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another great match so far.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Damn, that was insane.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Malakai Black at least is something to look forward to.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I am liking this match more than their last one


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Honestly it just feels too soon to me, and this is coming from a big Hangman fan.
> 
> Him disappearing for two months didn't do him any favors, either.


I agree. It does feel too soon. So far it's an awkward, disappointing championship reign, for me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hangman couldn't even wait to get back from commercial before blading. Lol


He is becoming a bit Cody-like with the blading.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The follow ups from the first match are so good.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Loving this match!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I feel like AEW over does it with blood lately.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

More standing around…

If you can’t do Okada and Omega level lengths and keep the match quality up, then you probably shouldn’t be doing long matches.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> TNA guy ah ha


Wcw & World Class as well


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was great


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Loving this match!


You enjoy watching guys stand around…?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Can this end already? This match ain't doing it for me.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

HIV fest.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm loving this so far. Gonna rewatch it again later at this rate, as long as the ending is flat.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Love Hangman doing the jumping jacks now he has the upper hand.

Solid this.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Trophies said:


> I feel like AEW over does it with blood lately.


Somebody's probably gonna contract HIV from all this needless blading one day,


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Bryan is a very good worker and Hangman is a decent one, but these matches haven't been very good. Certainly not worth multiple hour broadways


*They're just very boring together. The match layout is way too slow and unexciting. The commentators sound bored because they are bored.*


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Trophies said:


> I feel like AEW over does it with blood lately.


Every time. It's eye rolling at this point


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

All they've done is stand around for half of the match


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol did someone capture that as a gift of bloody Hangman doing jumping Jack's?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m preferring this to the slower pace of the 60 min match honestly


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Nope. This just ain't it... again. Sorry.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> All they've done is stand around for half of the match


And no story except Bryan having ranks


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Great rematch, I have a feeling someone will interfere though


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Telling you, they are going Lawler-Von Erich booking:


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh shit, Bryan is bleeding hardcore


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Bryan is pooling blood


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Zzzzzz


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

An absolute gusher on Bryan.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Blood does get overused, but for this match it's working. Feels like a war between these two. Loving it so far.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wow. This match just keeps getting better.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That moonsault fallaway slam was insane!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> All they've done is stand around for half of the match


yep.


Prosper said:


> I’m preferring this to the slower pace of the 60 min match honestly


WTF are you talking about? Half of this match has been the guys standing around!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Every single time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

shandcraig said:


> Lol did someone capture that as a gift of bloody Hangman doing jumping Jack's?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Exceptional in-ring storytelling in both matches by both men. This one is less technical, more brutal.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They used the Okada/Omega falling from exhaustion spot.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Bloody cowboy


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I wonder if they go with a TKO ending here...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Exceptional in-ring storytelling in both matches by both men. This one is less technical, more brutal.


The story is two guys standing around to try and make sure it goes a long match length. Wtf are you watching..?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

There is logical reasoning in this thread and then fan boying in this thread lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match was been a banger so far. Great pacing, sick blade jobs, and just some good ole wrassling!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

All Kickouts Wrestling again


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This fucking match is amazing


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This is incredible


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

First 30 minutes has fucking flown by.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> This fucking match is amazing


LMAO we get it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This match has been phenomenal.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is better than their first match.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Seeing these two bleeding all over each other must be traumatizing to this stations usual Big Bang Theory audience.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely everyone is on their feet for this. 

Better than their first, for sure.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This match is definitely a grower. Getting better as it goes on


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Kenny Vs Bryan>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The headbutts 😍


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

bdon said:


> yep.
> 
> WTF are you talking about? Half of this match has been the guys standing around!!!


This match really needs to end


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> This is better than their first match.


Tune in NEXT WEEK ON DYNAMITE 

Hangman vs Danielson 2 HOUR SPECIAL.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who are the judges? I tuned in late.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

They're working hard, but it's difficult to invest in the near-falls, because I think most of us are assuming that it's not gonna be over for at least another 30 minutes.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dont tell me its another hour long match 💀


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

With all these headbutts they haven't learned a damn thing from Shibata. They're going at it like rams!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nevermind i saw the judges


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Dont tell me its another hour long match 💀


This is miserable


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Big show and Mark Henry being judges is terrible...The least most 2 technical wrestlers to ever do it lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Dont tell me its another hour long match 💀


NOPE............. 59 MINUTES


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is definitely better than their first match.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

This is longer than Undertaker walking to the ring…..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So so so good


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Erik. said:


> First 30 minutes has fucking flown by.


I thought we were only 10m in, oof


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The last 5 minutes have really picked up.*


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Some of it feels too rehearsed to me as far reversals.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whatever Malakai is up to tonight > Bryan vs Page


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> This is miserable


Then turn it off


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> This is longer than Undertaker walking to the ring…..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even longer than Cory’s entrance.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> So so so good


Sounds like you wanna get in there with them and have fun


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This is sick. Can't believe they're outdoing the first.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great fucking match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Please don't make this go a full hour again.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think it'll end in the next 10 to 15. Including entrances they aren't quite 30 minutes in yet and have juiced heavily.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That finish was....lame


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Page clean


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Big show and Mark Henry being judges is terrible...The least most 2 technical wrestlers to ever do it lmao


Big Show would turn 3 times in an hour long match


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

OmG ThAt WaS AmAzInG _Jizzes everywhere_


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright whatever, give me Jade.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Please don't make this go a full hour again.*


Nope. Its ovaaaaaaaa.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amazing match. Bryan putting Hangman over clean. Would've been good with Bryan winning too, but a strong win for Page.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

What a match! I loved every second.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Page's theme sounds like one of those boring car commercials 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fine match


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> This match really needs to end


They have used the pop up powerbomb spot twice, a Page moonsault twice, and finally they end this forcibly long match.

These two guys are not good enough for long matches. It shows. They’re not wired for that style…


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow Bryan took the "L".


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Please don't make this go a full hour again.*


They didn’t. That felt a bit anti-climatic though, imho.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm really glad it didn't go the 60 minutes.

Great match though, better than the first.

And Page winning clean was the right decision.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Glad they kept the length reasonable this time. Will watch the match later with that structure in mind. Good stuff.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

That match sucked and Hangman winning is a joke...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good call. Gave Hangman the rub.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Bryan sold the hell outta that.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Adam Page's theme sounds like car commercial 😂


Like a beer commercial


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hangman won, and it didn't go the hour. Now you crybabies can stop whining now. 🤣


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Let me guess, we will get yet another Bryan rankings boy round 3 with hangman


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Amazing match. A little sad Bryan lost though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hangman with the clean win! This was better than the match at Winter is Coming


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great match, if Page was to win it should've been with the dead eye, the finish was underwhelming.

How many buckshots did he land last match 2, 3?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Awesome match. Love that they didn't copy and paste the first, it had a different, more personal feel.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

So the judges were useless lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Yawn. Storyline-wise, where are going after this? nowhere. there's nothing to it. Hero won.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> They have used the pop up powerbomb spot twice, a Page moonsault twice, and finally they end this forcibly long match.
> 
> These two guys are not good enough for long matches. It shows. They’re not wired for that style…


Neither is Kenny needlessly long matches suck and so do Kenny's fake classics.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Great fucking match


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So Bryan loses his first match in a war like that and they just cut to the next segment. No time to let it breathe. No post match anything? That's just so annoying to me. Things that should be a big deal just arent.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cody is so tacky


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Good call. Gave Hangman the rub.


Not a good call at all, you already know he will stay associated with the dweeb squad


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'd agree it's better than their first. I'd take it over Bryan/Omega as well and call it the best singles match in AEW so far. Just flew by again, these two work well together and produced another classic.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Turn the biggest name on your roster heel and feed him to Hangman within a few months of being on the roster in the opener of an episode of Dynamite. Yikes.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

PPV style match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I'm really glad it didn't go the 60 minutes.
> 
> Great match though, better than the first.
> 
> And Page winning clean was the right decision.


Of course it was better it was shorter with less filler.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Adam Page vs Bryan Danielson II was a freaking awesome match too!

Page was the right winner for now, and Bryan will eventually win that AEW World title later on (as a babyface most likely).

That is all.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Yawn. Storyline-wise, where are going after this? nowhere. there's nothing to it. Hero won.


Hangman vs Moxely is the only thing I can see


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Of course it was better it was shorter with less filler.


I'm a sucker for a gusher.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was a great start to the show


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> Yawn. Storyline-wise, where are going after this? nowhere. there's nothing to it. Hero won.


Storyline wise it's over. Page won clean. On to the next contender. Danielson has to climb his way back up to a title shot.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So Bryan loses his first match in a war like that and they just cut to the next segment. No time to let it breathe. No post match anything? That's just so annoying to me. Things that should be a big deal just arent.


Bryan taking his first loss before Punk is a joke. Bryan deserves the title...


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Tremendous match and the right man won.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Like a beer commercial


There is that one, I cant remember what brand it is, it literally does sound just like Adam Page's theme 😂

I know for sure its not something cool like Coors or Miller. 🍺


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Bryan taking his first loss before Punk is a joke. Bryan deserves the title...


Punk isn't taking a loss this year, unless it's towards the end bro.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

You bring Danielson in for this? Thank you for the paycheck.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

That is a horrendously executed ending.

Hangman wins, commentary say about ten words, Hangman leaves and that's it? That's not how you present the end of a world title match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

[QU


RapShepard said:


> Neither is Kenny needlessly long matches suck and so do Kenny's fake classics.


Wrong. Kenny doesn’t have to repeat spots in his long classics, nor do his matches require 5-10 minutes of fucking standing around. They’re always full of action, something happening.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Turn the biggest name on your roster heel and feed him to Hangman within a few months of being on the roster in the opener of an episode of Dynamite. Yikes.


Bryan should return to the WWE honestly


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So Bryan loses his first match in a war like that and they just cut to the next segment. No time to let it breathe. No post match anything? That's just so annoying to me. Things that should be a big deal just arent.


I can't stand when they do that. They have done that a few times and it has annoyed me every damn time.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Damn AEW put the *F *back in world wrestling: a *F*inishing move. You hit it and the match is *F*inished.

Great match and what a way to put Hangman over.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> That is a horrendously executed ending.
> 
> Hangman wins, commentary say about ten words, Hangman leaves and that's it? That's not how you present the end of a world title match.


And it was also the first match didn't really feel like a world title match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> That match sucked and Hangman winning is a joke...


Match was solid and Hangman winning is a good thing as it assures their core that they care about their original guys and WWE vets can't come in and take over. Push come to shove I like Bryan more than Hangman, but let's not pretend Bryan as champ would make any real difference. Punk and Bryan have shown that they aren't significantly bigger stars than The Elite despite years of having the WWE platform.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> You bring Danielson in for this? Thank you for the paycheck.


He's lost once in months since he's been here, to the world champion in a back and forth even match. He's fine.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> That match sucked and Hangman winning is a joke...


Hey MoxAsylum


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Adapting said:


> Punk isn't taking a loss this year, unless it's towards the end bro.


Punk is washed, Bryan isn't


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Hey MoxAsylum


Whoever that is ?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Those two looked like they were fighting to the death out there, fantastic match. They have magic chemistry, those 30 minutes just flew by.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Whoanma said:


>


You don't like those guys ? lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So Bryan loses his first match in a war like that and they just cut to the next segment. No time to let it breathe. No post match anything? That's just so annoying to me. Things that should be a big deal just arent.


Good point there, but they put themselves in a corner with the judges. They had to make folk believe it could go an hour.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

MJF ! The future word champion


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Punk is washed, Bryan isn't


I didn't say any of that. I'm just saying it how it is.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They keep skipping Shawn Dean's sick entrance theme


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF about to commit a hate crime


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MJF just had the best entrance this week


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"This" MJF would never be as good in a PG WWE environment


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> You don't like those guys ? lol


Nope.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

MJF is the GOAT


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I knew they wouldn’t do MJF vs a jobber


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> "This" MJF would never be as good in a PG WWE environment


Facts.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit a DQ finish.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

CM Punk wrecking the jobber LOL


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Start counting him out. God I hate her as a ref.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He's lost once in months since he's been here, to the world champion in a back and forth even match. He's fine.


But it's pointless, really. Money down the drain.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Bryan taking his first loss before Punk is a joke. Bryan deserves the title...


Tony is now building his home grown guys. Bryan was built up well to take the loss and Punk will do the for MJF.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This show has less logic and cohesiveness than WCW in 2000.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok Khan, that was clever. Lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> You bring Danielson in for this? Thank you for the paycheck.


Oh Jesus.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Did she seriously call for the bell mid attack? 

So, so dumb.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Punk with the hate crime, Punk is Joe Biden he pretends he likes blacks but really


Erik. said:


> I'm a sucker for a gusher.


Fair enough bruh


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lol poor Shawn Dean he didn't do anything


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Punk and Bryan have shown that they aren't significantly bigger stars than The Elite despite years of having the WWE platform.


You just became the biggest heel on the forum. 

Goddamn that was such a great play by Punk. I loved that call. Great fucking psychology here. Awesome shit, and I am not a Punk fan.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Can't believe MJF lost to a jobber, lol. MJF sucks, he can't even beat The Captain.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was brilliantly done


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

That was clever.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Nevermind.... that was a great finish. lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol that was funny and kinda clever.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

MJF and Punk is the best thing on the show so far


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

CM Punk just beat up Tony Khan's PR guy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HOLY SHIT, AEW JUST DID THEIR DISQUALIFICATION EVER! 


I AM MORE HYPE FOR THIS THAN THE WORLD TITLE MATCH, LMAO!*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oracle said:


> That was brilliantly done


So much psychology. So perfectly used…


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

ThirdMan said:


> CM Punk just beat up Tony Khan's PR guy.


LOL


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

A DQ done right  

CM Punk just gave MJF a losing record this year already 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think Avalon vs Cutler was the only other DQ in AEW and that was on Dark.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *HOLY SHIT, AEW JUST DID THEIR DISQUALIFICATION EVER!
> 
> 
> I AM MORE HYPE FOR THIS THAN THE WORLD TITLE MATCH, LMAO!*


That was their first DQ finish ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I like the split screen.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I call bullshit on that LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Wrong. Kenny doesn’t have to repeat spots in his long classics, nor do his matches require 5-10 minutes of fucking standing around. They’re always full of action, something happening.


Nah they're fake classics sort of like Cody classics. Kenny does a bunch of knees and faces and it means nothing outside of the land of the rising sun. In AMERICA where it matters, he's just okay.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

These two are money.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

This feud is so much more interesting than DB/Page.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn "PG Punk" chants


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *HOLY SHIT, AEW JUST DID THEIR DISQUALIFICATION EVER!
> 
> 
> I AM MORE HYPE FOR THIS THAN THE WORLD TITLE MATCH, LMAO!*


3rd Pac is the OG DQ I think


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> That was their first DQ finish ?


*Yes. Tony Khan initially said he refused to "rob the people of a finish" so we never get them.

Edit: people are telling me here and on Twitter Pac vs Omega ended in DQ.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478904480288677892


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

People marking out for a skinny Crack head


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF with the WM diss


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

MJF needs to make a PG Punk shirt


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That was bullshit.

Just have MJF quickly squash that irrelevant jobber, then have Punk come out.

Old farts always putting themselves over is a big problem in this buisiness today btw.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

BOOOORRRR-RRRINGGGGGGG


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF with the ETHER! 💀


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> I think Avalon vs Cutler was the only other DQ in AEW and that was on Dark.


Pac gave Kenny a W in the Iron Man match by cheating, in order to get the upper hand.

Oh goddamn. Here we go again with MJF and Punk breaking the 4th wall to try and get their shit over…


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> Oh Jesus.


Scott Hall shows up in WCW and gets beat clean. the end of the nWo in the first year. TK doesn't know how to use momentum


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sheesh Punk really needs Vince and Dana for compellingness


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> MJF needs to make a PG Punk shirt


Would be classic


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah MJF go to WrestleMania! But unfortunately they bring back old washed up farts too.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> BOOOORRRR-RRRINGGGGGGG


Nah, this is great


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

These Punk/MJF promo battles have been straight gold


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao Punk ended MJF there.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Buy one, get one...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Of course he can main event Mania. If Miz can do it...


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

OUCH !!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Main Event Night 4 lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Audience: “PG Punk! PG Punk!”

Punk’s inner monologue: “Well, it’s better than CookiePuss”


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL! Good one Punk!


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

3venflow said:


> I think Avalon vs Cutler was the only other DQ in AEW and that was on Dark.


They did one as part of the Pac vs Omega Iron Man match. When was the one on Dark?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

The trials of Punk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Sheesh Punk really needs Vince and Dana for compellingness


Gotta break the 4th wall.

When has he done anything that was super over that didn’t require it…?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

We're getting that Wardlow turn next week.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Punk vs Wardlow will be great


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bullshit because thats a waste of Wardlow! Wardlow shouldnt be fed to old farts


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That segment was fantastic


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

CM Punk really is the best in the world on the mic


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well this first hour has been great fucking television.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Punk is like I know how they will cheer me! I'll bring up WWE like always!!!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Erik. said:


> We're getting that Wardlow turn next week.


And a match tonight...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Araxen said:


> This feud is so much more interesting than DB/Page.


Its kind of turning people against Punk though.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Wardlow really doesn't need a loss though...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ahhhh, nothing like a good promo battle between two mic masters. Warms the soul. Lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> These Punk/MJF promo battles have been straight gold


Nah they're AEW cheap pops, it's Mankind coming out and acknowledging the town. All of the best promo points have fuck all to do with AEW or just wrestling kayfabe.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Gonna be sad to see Wardlow jobbed out to a 170lbs 44 year old who looks like a crackhead and has the athleticism of 2005 Hulk Hogan


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its kind of turning people against Punk though.


Yeah, you hear the crowd?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Clearly Cody just won due to the cross promotion of Go Big Show


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL Cody getting his friend to do the dramatic voice over.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Gonna be sad to see Wardlow jobbed out to a 170lbs 44 year old who looks like a crackhead and has the athleticism of 2005 Hulk Hogan


Wardlow really doesn't need to lose. I don't think he will, MJF will probably get Punk DQ'd


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Wardlow really doesn't need a loss though...


Thats why its a waste! What was supposed to be a product that does what WWE doesnt is just doing the same ole shit unfortunately.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478906521614491656


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F Cory. Now. Then. Forever.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Nah they're AEW cheap pops, it's Mankind coming out and acknowledging the town. All of the best promo points have fuck all to do with AEW or just wrestling kayfabe.


Yep. They have yet to do a compelling promo that didn’t require them breaking the 4th wall.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CM Punk vs Wardlow! Definitely looking forward to that


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

What a great first hour of television


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478903012974374915


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Following up a bloody and exhausting world title match with Punk and MJF trading verbal jabs was the right thing to do. They've started the TBS era with Danielson, Punk, MJF and Hangman - two vets, two young stars.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amazing match followed by an excellent segment. Dynamite starting strong, but I'm not going to get too crazy for the rest of the show yet. I feel like there are plenty of AEW episodes where they start really strong, and fizzle out by the end. Honestly nothing in the rest of the show looks like it's going to be crazy great, though I am a bit interested in the two title matches. The tag title one is going to be a spot fest but should be fun, and Jade/Soho is going to suck, but hopefully we get the Jade win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Gotta break the 4th wall.
> 
> When has he done anything that was super over that didn’t require it…?


To be fair to Punk, pre pipebomb Punk got more chants than DX, Jeff Hardy, and Kofi for their Survivor Series team. 

It's just post Pipebomb Punk seems to be pigeonholed to "shit on Vince and the machine"


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Yeah, you hear the crowd?


Not really, even when its Punk they seem quiet 😬


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Loved that aesthetic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> A DQ done right
> 
> CM Punk just gave MJF a losing record this year already 😂


Agreed that was beautifully done. Wise and smart. Something you dont see often in WWE lmfao


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Compelling


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Wardlow really doesn't need to lose. I don't think he will, MJF will probably get Punk DQ'd


MJF will probably hit Wardlow, cost Punk the match, but then doesn’t realize Wardlow will turn against him for striking him.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shawn Dean just got himself added to the next diversity defense post for "winning on television."*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> To be fair to Punk, pre pipebomb Punk got more chants than DX, Jeff Hardy, and Kofi for their Survivor Series team.
> 
> It's just post Pipebomb Punk seems to be pigeonholed to "shit on Vince and the machine"


Why? Why did he get those kinds of reactions?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Agreed that was beautifully done. Wise and smart. Something you dont see often in WWE lmfao


Definitely was very clever, you never really see logic like that much in wrestling.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Loved that aesthetic.


I motd that, must be new right? Sorta reminds me of tna


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Thats why its a waste! What was supposed to be a product that does what WWE doesnt is just doing the same ole shit unfortunately.


But it's different you just can't have a star like Punk losing to anybody, he needs to beat Wardlow to show he ain't no bitch


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Nah they're AEW cheap pops, it's Mankind coming out and acknowledging the town. All of the best promo points have fuck all to do with AEW or just wrestling kayfabe.


They don’t have any AEW history on Punks side to talk about, MJF’s past has already been buried by Punk lol, they only have the past to work with on Punks side so the shots make sense and are coming off brilliantly. I like that they are building this overtime long term.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

epfou1 said:


> MJF will probably hit Wardlow, cost Punk the match, but then doesn’t realize Wardlow will turn against him for striking him.


That would actually be hilarious


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho still gets the best crowd pops in AEW!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Please can we have Eddie Kingston come out and eviscerate Jericho here, please?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh no, singalong to Jericho time


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is best 1st hour they could have done. Like stacking the show at the top


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Thats why its a waste! What was supposed to be a product that does what WWE doesnt is just doing the same ole shit unfortunately.


I'm pretty sure Wardlow vs Punk is just building towards Wardlow's face turn. Doubt it will just be Wardlow losing clean to Punk


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Prosper said:


> They don’t have any AEW history on Punks side to talk about, MJF’s past has already been buried by Punk lol, they only have the past to work with on Punks side so the shots make sense and are coming off brilliantly. I like that they are building this overtime long term.


When do you think they'll actually have their first match?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Aew putting all the big guns on this show


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I’m hoping for some Eddie Kingston here.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

holy fuck I think I saw the jean jacket guy singing Judas


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> This is best 1st hour they could have done. Like stacking the show at the top


This show is honestly flying by. Already about to be 9 PM


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Wardlow really doesn't need to lose. I don't think he will, MJF will probably get Punk DQ'd


Good call and it means Wardlow gets the first AEW win over CM Punk, but it´s the kind of cheap win a babyface doesn´t like. It also means MJF will have to attack Wardlow, even if it´s just for DQ purposes. That´s a pretty fucking clever story, you have to admit.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I think Punk's confusing his events. I believe the Rumble was offering a Buy-1-Get-1-Free deal as a holiday special. Mania was Buy-3-Get-The-4th-Free. Heh.

Still not as steep of a discount as a $20 ticket with a picture with Codelander if you bring a Heritage Flag, though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That Big Ass Cody Face in the Crowd! LMFAO!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow will/should lose by botched Spears interference. Then pull the trigger on his meltdown.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thinking if we're getting a debut it'll be here.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hoping for a Kingston appearance here.




BestInTheWorld22 said:


> When do you think they'll actually have their first match?


At Revolution first weekend of March.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Stop singing Jericho’s song guys.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MJF is the best 🤣


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So whats the next shit feud Jericho will treat us to?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*I wanna know if Chris bought those jeans ripped or did they naturally rip from his hard life*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The arena has TBS logos now 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478903012974374915


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What the fuck is going on with the front of Jericho's hair.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho has some sort of patch thing on his forehead to cover his poor bald spot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> What the fuck is going on with the front of Jericho's hair.


Bald there. Lost hair i think was pulled out. Its a poor attempt at a cover up.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Who Dat


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Jericho has some sort of patch thing on his forehead to cover his poor bald spot


I think it might be hair dye?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

BOO, WE WANT KINGSTON TO BEAT UP JERICHO

On a side note, 2.0's theme isn't too bad.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sports entertainment is in full bloom these days.

yawn


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> What the fuck is going on with the front of Jericho's hair.


It's sing Judas.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

2.0 having the run of their lives


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The arena has TBS logos now 😂


Did you expect any less with how much they've _constantly_ promoted this jump?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fat guy from 2.0 is good on the mic


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Why? Why did he get those kinds of reactions?


He was just over as fuck when he first started with WWE. Over to the point that WWECW December to Dismember is only remembered as one of the worst WWE PPVs of all because Vince decided to make Lashley ECW champ instead of who Heyman and fans really wanted in Punk. 

It's fun to talk shit tonight, but Punk truly has been a star at times. It's just now he's a pigeonholed star.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Aew putting all the big guns on this show


2.0 are, indeed, top of the food chain.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whats with these whiny bitch voices from these jobbers? They need men that can actually talk like men 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

That guy didn't pick the right length jeans, look to short on him


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Cannot stand goofy heels


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Jericho does remember it, he literally mentioned it before they came out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I like the square headed guy.

Good douche heel.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The jobber on the right looks like some fucked up fusion of Nick Jackson and Colten Gunn.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And more of Jericho in an undercard feud and getting story time that the World Title scene doesn’t even get.

This fucking show is no longer AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's Kip Sabian with the box on his head at ringside.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

His head is pretty square lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ThirdMan said:


> 2.0 are, indeed, top of the food chain.


Yep. Slightly above the guy who won against MJF


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Kip Sabian


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

You can not call me a sqaure head


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> A DQ done right
> 
> CM Punk just gave MJF a losing record this year already


Stop running



DammitChrist said:


> Well, quite frankly, NXT 2.0's mediocre ratings are a perfect example of why *your* idea/vision for 'sports entertainment' (not even professional wrestling btw) doesn't work at all thankfully.
> 
> You're getting more CHARACTERS/STORIES/DRAMA now more than ever with a reduced focus on workrate, and the revamp is a complete flop.





RapShepard said:


> You do realize Dynamite and Rampage ratings and viewership are closer to NXT 2.0 ratings and viewership than they are closer to beating Raw and SmackDown on average. So clearly your idea of what works is just as in the minority





Klitschko said:


> Hahaha, I bet he doesn't respond to this. FACT.


It's old but fuck it let's stir the pot 

@DammitChrist hey any response????????


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The ironic thing here is that we're all looking at Jericho's head.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is cringe. 

Is this supposed to be funny?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Inner Circle just always gonna be around? they ever breaking up?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Hoping for a Kingston appearance here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna be a fantastic match when it happens


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Jobbers involved with Jericho. Why?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Eddie Kingston clearly not keeping up with his diet lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

EDDIE!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was pretty bad by Jericho. He’s better than using 8 year old insults


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Very weak segment


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CoverD said:


> Did you expect any less with how much they've _constantly_ promoted this jump?


Its new project for community creation creators thats for sure 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

What the fuck is this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


LMFAO 

Jericho maybe should call this guy square head


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey look! Adam Cole lost another 15 pounds!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Eddie Kingston clearly not keeping up with his diet lol


What diet ? Lol didn't he tell Punk he likes food? Lol


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Cannot stand goofy heels


Did you only like The Rock when he was a face, or not at all?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

More talking.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Jobbers involved with Jericho. Why?


Well how else can Jericho get with young rising star Daniel Garcia and people's champ Eddie Kingston


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bobby Fish looks like Waluigi 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol announcing Jake Atlas is All Elite as if he's some big name or something lol, he was a jobber from NXT ffs.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Hey look! Adam Cole lost another 15 pounds!


Britt has bigger arms than him


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I can't handle all these losers in aew


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Is that Sabian? Hard to tell from this pic.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol announcing Jake Atlas is All Elite as if he's some big name or something lol, he was a jobber from NXT ffs.


I don't even know who he is


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> I can't handle all these losers in aew


NXTAEW


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol 😂 1 way ticket back to Orlando


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho segment was bad.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Absolute Legend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Brandon has covid so Undisputed Era have their own guy Landon as a replacement?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Adam Cole promo was solid. That Jericho/2.0 segment though... yeesh. I knew the good wouldn't last.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


It's DiBiase jnr lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Surprised someone there didnt say, lets go brandon


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Kyle O Riley has been nothing but cringe so far...I can't take him serious as some bad ass tough guy...Dweeb


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WARDLOW SQUASH!!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Ayy a Wardlow match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Sean Spears Wardlow's personal manager now or something?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Unannounced Wardlow squash nice haha


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Sean Spears Wardlow's personal manager now or something?


No the chair is. Spears just carries it in.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Sean Spears Wardlow's personal manager now or something?


Accountabilibuddy


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Did anyone mention Kip Sabian?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I can't believe Cassie hasn't divorced Spears yet over that haircut.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Weird camerawork there focusing on the jobber when he took a powder. 

Oh, I guess that's to catch the Spears stuff


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

delete


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Kyle O Riley has been nothing but cringe so far...I can't take him serious as some bad ass tough guy...Dweeb


Wardlow is a tough guy though and deserves a push


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> That was pretty bad by Jericho. He’s better than using 8 year old insults


No he's not, we've just heard his insults for 20+ years. Calling Juvi Quasimodo or Steph a trash bag hoe wasn't exactly high class insults.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Did Shawn Spears just use Deja Vu? 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Kyle O Riley has been nothing but cringe so far...I can't take him serious as some bad ass tough guy...Dweeb



He's a flop Apon arrival. Aew wi do what they do best and put all the losers with someone else and pretend they are over


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thought Jake Atlas was T Hawk at first glance.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Wardlow is definitely parting ways with MJF


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ONE MORE TIME


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Lorromire said:


> Is that Sabian? Hard to tell from this pic.


I don't think so


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just to job to Punk next week....Now that's what we call A1 booking BAY BAY!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> NXTAEW


Tony Kahn's signing anyone that comes to his doorstep, and anytime NXT releases someone their phone is instantly ringing cause Tony's calling them to beg them to sign cause he's determined to sign EVERYONE. So he has 500 guys on his roster and has no idea what to do with half of them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Comparing Wardlow to Roman Reigns is fucking Goofy. *


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> That was pretty bad by Jericho. He’s better than using 8 year old insults


He still uses WWE Raw type of lame skits


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Wardlow is a beast! Push that man to the moon TK


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This Spears/Wardlow thing is developing really well for Wardlow and his crowd reactions, he’s getting pretty over


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Aew new show debuting on Saturdays. Aew -jobbers


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

OK, they really need to advance this Wardlow and Spears shit now. It's the same thing every single week.

I'm not sure why but Wardlow actually looked less bothered by Spears interference this week as well? Bizarre.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> This Spears/Wardlow thing is developing really well for Wardlow and his crowd reactions, he’s getting pretty over


I wonder if MJF orders Spears to hit Wardlow with the chair next week to cost Punk the match via DQ?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Prosper said:


> This Spears/Wardlow thing is developing really well for Wardlow and his crowd reactions, he’s getting pretty over


It's obvious he's splitting with MJF, probably gonna happen next week.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEW is no longer AEW.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bobby Fish looks like Waluigi 😂


I'm dead, spot on.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> They don’t have any AEW history on Punks side to talk about, MJF’s past has already been buried by Punk lol, they only have the past to work with on Punks side so the shots make sense and are coming off brilliantly. I like that they are building this overtime long term.


Not going into the match quickly is smart, I'm with you there. But for a place of creative freedom, them hitting all the low hanging fruit is eh. 

I guess giving mic skills I'm judging them on a curve to go beyond the obvious.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm getting Boredlow of Wardlow


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Comparing Wardlow to Roman Reigns is fucking Goofy. *


Agreed. Wardlow will go on to be much, much better than Reigns.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> AEW is no longer AEW.


I couldn't agree more


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> I can't handle all these losers in aew


I'm confused why you're watching then?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Atlas and Cole!? 

Perhaps Regal could be GM of Rampage.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Wardlow has the looks and skill but it’s on the mic that’s questionable. Maybe he can be a silent killer like Brock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> AEW is no longer AEW.


At this point its WWE main roster and NXT merged, all the top stars outside of Adam Page, MJF and Omega are WWE guys and NXT guys it feels like..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> I couldn't agree more


I dont get it lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

FrankenTodd said:


> Wardlow has the looks and skill *but it’s on the mic that’s questionable.* Maybe he can be a silent killer like Brock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No it's not. He can talk. They just haven't let him yet.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully Jade and Ruby deliver, this match doesn’t look too good on paper.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Agreed. Wardlow will go on to be much, much better than Reigns.


Sad thing is I bet u actually believe this


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Not going into the match quickly is smart, I'm with you there. But for a place of creative freedom, them hitting all the low hanging fruit is eh.
> 
> I guess giving mic skills I'm judging them on a curve to go beyond the obvious.


It's because they used up too much of their best material in their first (really good) promo segment. They should've spread it out more.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont get it lol


I agree


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> At this point its WWE main roster and NXT merged, all the top stars outside of Adam Page, MJF and Omega are WWE guys and NXT guys it feels like..


Oh snap thats what you all mean. Never thought of it like that. The issue i have is AEW needs to stop hiring job guys like Jake Atlas and focus on home grown guys. Maybe also cut a lot of the loose fat like OC, Chuck Taylor and nobodies like that


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Justin Roberts 💀


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> No it's not. He can talk. They just haven't let him yet.


Ok I’ll be patient. I want to see him do well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Sad thing is I bet u actually believe this


What's "sad" about it? Reigns is one of the most forced main eventers of all time. Outside of his look there is absolutely nothing special about him whatsoever.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Pls let jade win TK


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jade literally is Storm this week


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This could be a disaster.

I really hope it isn't


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

X-Men's Storm! Nice


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Aew is flooded with boring generic wwe people now


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

That cape looks awful, oh god.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jade is one fine sista


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Pretty disappointing that they made so much of a deal out of the TBS title to not even give it the main event spot.

Come on Khan, do better.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I want Ororo winning this, but Khan may troll us all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Aew is flooded with boring generic wwe people now


Too many bland geeks, i agree. They need to trim a lot of them out of the roster.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

X men unite its stooorm


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ruby Soho is a piss break


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I'm getting Boredlow of Wardlow


It kind of feels like they'll end up booking him into a corner, the babyface turn for Brian Cage was a disaster......need to be very careful with Wardlow's turn as it's not like MJF is going to be losing to him anytime soon.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It still surprises me Vince passed on Jade. She's like the female version of Lashley.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

bdon said:


> AEW is no longer AEW.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well with her Jade daughter in crowd its a shoe in now shes winning as she should. But they should of showed that after the match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jade's daughter being ringside seems a big spoiler to me.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Thunder Rosa is one of the most over girls that's not a champion and instead they go with this lizard for the finals


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CoverD said:


> Pretty disappointing that they made so much of a deal out of the TBS title to not even give it the main event spot.
> 
> Come on Khan, do better.


Maybe because the big surprise tonight is the debut of............................................... Brody King who only people from this forum know.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Destination catering!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

FrankenTodd said:


> Wardlow has the looks and skill but it’s on the mic that’s questionable. Maybe he can be a silent killer like Brock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could get him a mouthpiece


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hopefully Cargill squashes Toucan Sam


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Maybe because the big surprise tonight is the debut of............................................... Brody King who only people from this forum know.


I have no idea who that is either


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Wardlow has the looks and skill but it’s on the mic that’s questionable. Maybe he can be a silent killer like Brock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He reminds me too much of Roman Reigns. I think AEW fans will shit all over him if he’s overpushed at all


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm unfortunately expecting a fairly long match (20m max)


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Not going into the match quickly is smart, I'm with you there. But for a place of creative freedom, them hitting all the low hanging fruit is eh.
> 
> I guess giving mic skills I'm judging them on a curve to go beyond the obvious.


The low hanging fruit is all stuff that hasn’t been said to Punk on live TV, so even though it’s easy I think it’s still coming off really well. But if they can stretch it to Revolution, then I think all the more obvious shots have already been taken in the last month, so nothing but the more unexpected lines now I think


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Crowds dead and people want this to be a main event lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Hopefully Jade and Ruby deliver, this match doesn’t look too good on paper.


Jade is too green still and Ruby is meh


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Jade's daughter being ringside seems a big spoiler to me.


They might be going for Sad Jade Girl, though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hows the womens match so far guys?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> He reminds me too much of Roman Reigns. I think AEW fans will shit all over him if he’s overpushed at all


He's nothing like Reigns.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

CoverD said:


> Pretty disappointing that they made so much of a deal out of the TBS title to not even give it the main event spot.
> 
> Come on Khan, do better.


lol today’s your first posts in 10 months. Another alt. To the ignore list


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jade is marketable. She should be the obvious winner here.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> Thunder Rosa is one of the most over girls that's not a champion and instead they go with this lizard for the finals


Rosa is being saved for Britt.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Hey lizard


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 114560


See, that cape looks good. The one she wore to the ring was so bad in comparison, smh.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Soho is injured.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Maybe because the big surprise tonight is the debut of............................................... Brody King who only people from this forum know.


I get it, but at the same time, don't make a multi-month long tournament to lead up to this championship match that holds the namesake of the channel you are moving to and then don't even make it the main event of the first episode.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jade is like a black Charlotte


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Jade is sexy


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jade actually looks like Storm tonight.
























*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ross: "Where's security??" 

LOL. For a guy his age, he seems to have more logic at times than some of the booking.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't these women know you can't do a run in unless your music plays?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Soho is injured.


Nah, I think it's kayfabe just to give Ruby an out


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Thunder Rosa is one of the most over girls that's not a champion and instead they go with this lizard for the finals


I think she's the next Women's Champion. Probably why she's not winning the TBS


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> He reminds me too much of Roman Reigns. I think AEW fans will shit all over him if he’s overpushed at all


First time I saw him, I thought I was looking at Reigns for a second. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Soho is injured.


Pretty sure she was acting


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

We are a keith lee appearance away from the entire crowd being blacked out and the ring ropes mysteriously turning yellow and black


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Jade is sexy


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

CoverD said:


> I get it, but at the same time, don't make a multi-month long tournament to lead up to this championship match that holds the namesake of the channel you are moving to and then don't even make it the main event of the first episode.


I think it's less of a female wrestler issue, and just that they don't quite trust Jade in that spot, given how green she is.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> Nah, I think it's kayfabe just to give Ruby an out


Yep!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Randy Lahey said:


> lol today’s your first posts in 10 months. Another alt. To the ignore list


Alt? Uh ok buddy. Sorry I'm not living my life constantly here.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It would be kind of funny if Jessica McKay showed up and costed Ruby the match by showing her the resume 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

I would let Jade throw me around, no shame...


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't know how to explain it, but Jade looks much better than I remembered.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Womens division has been booked a lot better as of late, like 4 feuds going with one just ending in a dope Street fight. All with a tourney in the middle that has had multiple subplots. It’s not as barren as some say it’s just that most of the women can’t work a mic.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this Jade pushup spot is tremendous. I can't believe they did it in picture-in-picture


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


> We are a keith lee appearance away from the entire crowd being blacked out and the ring ropes mysteriously turning yellow and black


Only 1 person to have featured in the 4 matches so far has been in NXT....


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

La Parka said:


> We are a keith lee appearance away from the entire crowd being blacked out and the ring ropes mysteriously turning yellow and black


I really hope they don't sign that guy


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This match deserves "We want Hayter" chants


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Jade has got it going on, my goodness!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Somebody end this mess please.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

ThirdMan said:


> I think it's less of a female wrestler issue, and just that they don't quite trust Jade in that spot, given how green she is.


I agree that Jade is super green. I'm honestly shocked they've pushed her as far as they have already. I guess I've just seen how they've handled other women's matches in the company and little is done to actually get me interested.

I want them to get me into these matches, but they just shoot themselves in the foot sometimes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, this is..... not good.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> This match deserves "We want Hayter" chants


We want Jade.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No, seriously, F Khan if Ruby So-ho ends up winning this.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Not a fan of the tbs belt but jade will likely be a good champion


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jade can't even run the ropes ffs


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478911798875095040


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt should be on tv instead of these jobbers


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Only 1 person to have featured in the 4 matches so far has been in NXT....


Bryan, Ruby, Shawn Spears, Undisputed Era, Martinez have all appeared on the show in just over an hour. They also teased Atlas vs Cole. 

but yes, only one!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Please end Ruby, Jade


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478911798875095040


Holy shit I forgot they existed


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ThirdMan said:


> It's because they used up too much of their best material in their first (really good) promo segment. They should've spread it out more.






Prosper said:


> The low hanging fruit is all stuff that hasn’t been said to Punk on live TV, so even though it’s easy I think it’s still coming off really well. But if they can stretch it to Revolution, then I think all the more obvious shots have already been taken in the last month, so nothing but the more unexpected lines now I think


I think Thirdman has a point, sense they came out the gate obvious shots it put it in a weird spot as where do you go from there. Really at this point unless MJF has some crazy shit in the tuck, AJ Lee feels like the only big card he has left to play. Idk how they make this more intense unless Wardlow injures Punk for a few weeks. Then Punk comes back for revenge after a few weeks off. 




Also side note of humble pie eating from me, either you or @LifeInCattleClass were definitely right on Punk not half timing it like how even an a Edge is doing it. Man has wrestled way more than I thought he would.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478911798875095040


JWoww boyfriend fought on Elevation before Dynamite


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Jade is the female version of a less talented Lex Luger. Great look and body but just terrible in the ring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Bryan, Ruby, Shawn Spears, Undisputed Era, Martinez have all appeared on the show in just over an hour. They also teased Atlas vs Cole.
> 
> but yes, only one!


Also Jericho, Punk and Bryan. All ex-WWE guys


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Cargill does nothing for me. Give it to Ruby just because of the song.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ruby looks like a clown 😂


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

For the love of god, please, stop this match. It's soooo clunky.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> JWoww boyfriend fought on Elevation before Dynamite


Who ?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully the "no future" getting kicked out off makes Ruby Soho get a different finish


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Jade wins this, they have two heel champions and very few challengers who haven't gone for gold recently. Maybe they have Britt drop the main title soon.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

H4L said:


> Jade is the female version of a less talented Lex Luger. Great look and body but just terrible in the ring.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I still want her to win lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Match hasn’t been terrible tbh


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> JWoww boyfriend fought on Elevation before Dynamite


is he a local job guy or a legit prospect?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Ruby looks like a troll doll


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

My god, this has been absolutely fucking terrible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*DQ's AND ejections? New year, new AEW.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ruby is almost as bad as Big Swole.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow this shit is terrible lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Bryan, Ruby, Shawn Spears, Undisputed Era, Martinez have all appeared on the show in just over an hour. They also teased Atlas vs Cole.
> 
> but yes, only one!


Fact is, in actual matches, there has been more non-WWE talent used than actual ex-WWE talent.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> If Jade wins this, they have two heel champions and very few challengers who haven't gone for gold recently. Maybe they have Britt drop the main title soon.


Don't you speak that evil onto us


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> If Jade wins this, they have two heel champions and very few challengers who haven't gone for gold recently. Maybe they have Britt drop the main title soon.


’Soon’ would be quite interesting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jade is carrying Ruby to a good match.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

😂 🤣😭😆


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Ruby is almost as bad as Big Swole.


She's actually worse


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

What the fuck is this garbage? Both these women are terrible. Please scrap the women's division.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well that match was a disaster. Right winner though at least between the two.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Glad she didn't try going to the top-rope for the finish. That spelled disaster.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't believe they just put the fucking belt on Jade...


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

That finish was so botched HAHA


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Well, that was absolutely horrendous.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Thank goodness Jade won. Now send Ruby to catering.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, next time someone complains about Japeanse women, please make them watch this match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

That kid knew all along


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo won!!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Baby Jade is cute


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That was horrendous.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

TBS championshop is just pointless, Britt Baker is THE AEW womens champion and should be featured on tv instead of these jobbers.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Right person won now just get jade back to squashing bitches


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Congrats to Jade!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Man just a uneventful night all around so far


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fuck Deeb vs Shida!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Big swole got her diversity after all


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope Deeb wins The Owen.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Seems like she stayed too long in the taning salon


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

WTF isn't this feud over with.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Man just a uneventful night all around so far


Pretty boring apart from the first half hour


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Jade is so, so bad. Can’t do anything right.

What a horrendous match.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’m going to guess this is by far the lowest rated quarter hour


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They cut away way too fast after the matches. No championship celebration or anything.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was a poor match though not quite the disaster it could've been. I still think the division is too thin for two singles titles. The best program is Shida vs Serena with no title involved.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478915065097207808


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The BIG Surprise tonight will be.................


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Deeb.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Man just a uneventful night all around so far


It's been a decent show, nothing too special though.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ruby is so fucking awful. I don’t know what anyone sees in her.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The right woman won. Thank God.

Ok, let's announce the lights out match between Shida/Deeb already.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

They absolutely refuse to let this Feud die ...


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Fuck Deeb vs Shida!


Boring as fuck match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Welp Ruby got to spend a season being important. Now back to her cannon fodder position she's used to. Maybe she can talk to Nyla about how to navigate winning on Dark then losing when it matters


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> The BIG Surprise tonight will be.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Jade is a freaking star.

That's all.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm surprised that they're letting Jade do longer matches. She clearly isn't ready.

I love Deeb vs Shida, but this feud needs to end already.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

what is this music, lmao.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

That promo with Jr has me at the edge of my seat


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Yeah, next time someone complains about Japeanse women, please make them watch this match.


I'm one of those that complain & to be fair.... you are right lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

What a snoozefest


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> The BIG Surprise tonight will be.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her hole.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Why do I care about Brian Pillman Jr. ?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

At least Black is on. He will bring back the viewers


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I need a Jurassic Express heel turn here. We need Hollywood Jungle Boy, with his bodyguard LuchaSaurus, and Captain Charisma Christian Cage as their sleazy manager


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

And still











__
http://instagr.am/p/CWjaetDI9AF/


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I don't know whether it was Jade jumping super early or Ruby not knowing, but jeez.. You girls has one job.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

sara sad said:


> Jade is a freaking star.
> 
> That's all.


She can’t execute a single move without it looking awkward. She can’t work. She is years away from being ready for TV.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I wish I liked metal, Black's entrance falls so flat. It's not bad, but all the yelling is off putting lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Why do I care about Brian Pillman Jr. ?


Because his dad died.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Praying for a black haired Julia Hart tonight!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Always kills me when the have the actual main event on first...then be like "Coming up! It's our main event!" for a mid card match.

I've enjoyed this show though so far.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Malakai's theme kind of sounds like the Budweiser "wuzzup" commercial 😂


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope this is nothing more than a snuff film.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> I wish I liked metal, Black's entrance falls so flat. It's not bad, but all the yelling is off putting lol


I prefer his NXT entrance music by far.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Waiting for the LIGHTS OUT DEBUT KLAXON and the big man Brody King. But he said there'll be three members...


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


GOAT woman.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Just send Pillman Jr to NXT already. This guy just doesn’t have IT.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

PIRATE HART, ARRRRRR


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> Her hole.


book it! lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Julia Hart's acting, ROFL


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Jade’s kid is a girl? Seriously?

I went the whole match convinced that was a little boy.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Julia Hart is def going heel. She’s going to take the patch off and it’ll be a black eye and she’ll join Black


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Why do I care about Brian Pillman Jr. ?


He sucks.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Well this sucks already. Julia came out with Pillman.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Julia hart has got the eye patch on the wrong eye


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Boring as fuck match.


Agreed, it's like watching the Spurs vs the Spurs. Technically sound, but not exciting lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brian Pillman Jr looks like Test 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I need a Jurassic Express heel turn here. We need Hollywood Jungle Boy, with his bodyguard LuchaSaurus, and Captain Charisma Christian Cage as their sleazy manager


We need Jungle Boy to be solo away from them and with Anna as either heels or face. Both would be money


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Julia Hart is def going heel. She’s going to take the patch off and it’ll be a black eye and she’ll join Black


Same patch as PAC...

Who also got the mist to the face.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

sara sad said:


> Jade is a freaking star.
> 
> That's all.


Great look, but they need to keep her future Dynamite matches under five minutes until she's gotten significantly more reps in. They can go longer on Dark, where far fewer viewers will see when she botches moves.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

What is Pillman trying to do, play the tamborine?


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> I don't know whether it was Jade jumping super early or Ruby not knowing, but jeez.. You girls has one job.


You could see Ruby talking to Jade & shaking her head right before that spot. Seemed like it was changed on the fly


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Julia Hart is def going heel. She’s going to take the patch off and it’ll be a black eye and she’ll join Black


She’s going to do the black mist, isn’t she? Mouth closed all match.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Brian Pillman Jr looks like Test 😂


I'd kill for him to be more like Test. He'd be somewhat talented and marketable that way.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Same patch as PAC...
> 
> Who also got the mist to the face.


The House of Black is growing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CoverD said:


> I prefer his NXT entrance music by far.


Same, only because it lacks death metal wails lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pillman's AEW run has been awful. He was much better in MLW. Overall his AEW run has been a boring joke.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Julia Hart heel turn, attacks Pillman. Joins the House of Black and becomes Julia Black.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

epfou1 said:


> Julia hart has got the eye patch on the wrong eye


If you want to get technical, she shouldn't be wearing eyepatch at all. He missed both of her eye's! lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CoverD said:


> I prefer his NXT entrance music by far.


The theme he has now is literally just some guy screaming "wuzzup" like the Budweiser commercial 😂


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Brian Pillman jr desperately needs a hairstyle change. Maybe there’s something there with him, but his hair is distracting. It’s not 1987, idk what he’s doing


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Pillman's AEW run has been awful. He was much better in MLW. Overall his AEW run has been a boring joke.


I liked the stuff with MJF


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST 🤦‍♂️

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478915464822669314


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Why the fuck is there a new SCREAM


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Julia Hart heel turn, attacks Pillman. Joins the House of Black and becomes Julia Black.


And she comes out instead of a cheerleading outfit with black lingerie


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Araxen said:


> If you want to get technical, she shouldn't be wearing eyepatch at all. He missed both of her eye's! lol


forehead patch?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The theme he has now is literally just some guy screaming "wuzzup" like the Budweiser commercial 😂


And some people are into that.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jr. should try and channel his dad's craziness. Right now he's in the white meat early 90s babyface Pillman phase but Sr. was doing high flying stuff when it was uncommon then to stand out.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> And she comes out instead of a cheerleading outfit with black lingerie


This is why AEW is destined to fail, smh. Less wrestling clothes, more lingerie. Men included.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> And she comes out instead of a cheerleading outfit with black lingerie


This would be the thing to break the mods. 

Given Julias history on this forum of every topic about her turning into an absolute shitshow.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Lorromire said:


> Why the fuck is there a new SCREAM


The new Scream looks dope. I'll be watching it next week


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I forgot the tag team match was the main event.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Same, only because it lacks death metal wails lol


I think that Malakai's theme is not something I would listen to by itself but I think it really fits his character. Including the screams


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> We need Jungle Boy to be solo away from them and with Anna as either heels or face. Both would be money


Nah nah so look

You make Jungle Boy a heel finally embracing his Hollywood greatness in his blood

You take the mask off LuchaSaurus and make him his body guard (I get some just can't play along with the dinosaur gimmick)

Never thought of Anna, but you're a genius, make her his hot bitch

Then you make Marko his gopher and humiliation target.


That's a solid heel for the tag or midcard title divisions. 


Tony Khan now owes me, you, and @$Dolladrew$ royalties


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Julia Hart heel turn, attacks Pillman. Joins the House of Black and becomes Julia Black.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Brian Fat Pillman


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol at that finish. Perfect


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CoverD said:


> And some people are into that.


Wuzzuuuuuuuup!! 😛 I miss when they had fun commercials like that 😂


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

No heel turn, just a clean win.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

What kind of ending was that? Pillman is awful ROFL


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Pillman's mullet really should've gone flying off of his head there. Bit anticlimactic.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

He fell on purpose? Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Jade is carrying Ruby to a good match.


*And sent her ass right back to catering. 















*


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST 🤦‍♂️
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478915464822669314


looked more like Ruby not doing her part, lifting her legs and sternum.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Lorromire said:


> Why the fuck is there a new SCREAM


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Someone clip that ending please lmao


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

BRAY!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol wtf was that


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay I downed a pint and a half, but does Black have transportation powers now


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I can see a storyline between Black and the black patch girl


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

OMG Ruby is so ugly lmfaooo


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No Brody King, Ringside News lied to us.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That's it? 

this show has fucking sucked


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Araxen said:


> BRAY!


Damn it. What a non-event of a match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

HOLY SHIT MALAKAI BLACK HAS TELEPORTATION ABILITIES!! WTFFFF


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No Brody?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> OMG Ruby is so ugly lmfaooo


She wouldn't be that ugly if she would grow her hair out and drop the piercings


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> No Brody King, Ringside News lied to us.


I am triggered, I want to see this highly praised hoss


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL Riho flailing around was 10/10


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RIHO!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There's Jamie Hayter! The woman that should of won the TBS tournament!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> HOLY SHIT MALAKAI BLACK HAS TELEPORTATION ABILITIES!! WTFFFF


He's the new Bray Wyatt


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

At least the botch made sense in the finish. They cut the lights just to switch place? Lol ok


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

They spam the lights out gimmick wayyy too much and what’s worse is the fans are conditioned to expect a debut when the lights go out, and when someone doesn’t debut it’s deflating


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Oracle said:


> That's it?
> 
> this show has fucking sucked


With how much they've built this up...I gotta agree.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a feeling Black will be back tonight


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DAT pop for my boy Hook!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well I guess you can’t always believe what you read online


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Wait................... HOOK is a face and is in Taz group?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CoverD said:


>


Because why make a new horror villain if you can just dust off a classic [emoji2379]. Stop thinking like a fan and think like an executive!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Okay I downed a pint and a half, but does Black have transportation powers now [emoji23]


With Sting, Darby and Matt.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Stretch me if you can? Come again?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hook got the pop of the night by just showing up on the screen.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Who won Brian vs black?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hook already being cast as a babyface. He's too popular.

Wow, Ruby doing double duty tonight since Rampage is taped after. I pity the fans.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardlow makes Punk look like a bitch on that match up screen 😂


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Spot Galores Next!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Apart from the opening match this just hasn't been a good show at all.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> Hook got the pop of the night by just showing up on the screen.


Fuck I missed hook. I leave for 5 minutes


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Another backstage interview, another brawl… ridiculous at this point. Riho jumped in as soon as there was physicality — it just doesn’t make sense. How could they not be aware she was watching ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Well I guess you can’t always believe what you read online


Fucking hell, how will I know who to trust


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Stretch me if you can? Come again?


I love how Solo thought his lame line was so great


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Turning the lights out to walk by each other was dumb as fuck


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Only 2 matches in Battle of the Belts?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tag team main event for the titles. Maybe the Briscoes?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Wardlow makes Punk look like a bitch on that match up screen 😂


Punk the B+ player


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Apart from the opening match this just hasn't been a good show at all.


First hour in general was pretty fucking good.

Second hour, not so much.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> With Sting, Darby and Matt.


Lol, but I never seen them transport others. Black's wizards is top tier and to be feared


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hook is their guy. Stop with losers like Pillman Jr. did you hear the fucking pop?


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Come on guys, think a little bit: King will debut after the Main Event, why the fuck would they have had that stupid staredown?

edit: Tony probably saw it got leaked and changed it up lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oracle said:


> Apart from the opening match this just hasn't been a good show at all.


It's like this every week. Worse as more wwe jobbers come. AEW was better when it focused on break out indy stars


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Who won Brian vs black?


was pretty much an enhancement match for Malakai Black


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Windham will probably have the blackout too, if he signs after finishing his movie


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I love how Solo thought his lame line was so great


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Erik. said:


> First hour in general was pretty fucking good.
> 
> Second hour, not so much.


Agree. 1st hour was great.

Then Jericho segment was lame, women’s match sucked, and nothing happened in the Black-Pillman match


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Derek30 said:


> Tag team main event for the titles. Maybe the Briscoes?


I'm guessing Black and his new partner will show up to attack the lucha bros to end the show?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> Come on guys, think a little bit: King will debut after the Main Event, why the fuck would they have had that stupid staredown?


That's what I gathered from that too.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

My entire night is ruind because i left for 5 minutes and they finally sent hook


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

ThirdMan said:


> Great look, but they need to keep her future Dynamite matches under five minutes until she's gotten significantly more reps in. They can go longer on Dark, where far fewer viewers will see when she botches moves.


Yeah she's a little rough around the corners in the ring but she got all the other aspects of wrestling in spades, so i'm hopeful that it will all come together for her soon enough.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Aaron Solo the best thing he ever did was marry Bayley


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Hook’s gimmick is look hard and pretend to chew gum.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> Come on guys, think a little bit: King will debut after the Main Event, why the fuck would they have had that stupid staredown?


You better apologize to us it you're wrong mister


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


> I'm guessing Black and his new partner will show up to attack the lucha bros to end the show?


Black and Black Hart vs Lucha Bros confirmed


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> So Wait................... HOOK is a face and is in Taz group?


That’s okay! Can be used as a story in the future.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ImpactFan said:


> Come on guys, think a little bit: King will debut after the Main Event, why the fuck would they have had that stupid staredown?
> 
> edit: Tony probably saw it got leaked and changed it up lol


I mean hey it’s possible, Brody and Black could easily screw the Lucha Bros out of the tag titles we’ll see


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I have no clue who the fuck the Briscos are but i keep hearing they are amazing from many here.. I wonder if they will debut here?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Lol, but I never seen them transport others. Black's wizards is top tier and to be feared


He could've been a genie, had he named himself Meka-leka-hi-meka-hiney-ho Black. Alas, it was not to be.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ewe Jungle Boy has a boner 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 114576


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> You better apologize to us it you're wrong mister


Hahaha will do LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Marko Stunted Growth. Good shit pal.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Marko Stunt has really grown in the last two years.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

If they don't beat the Luchas, they'll be the Killer Bee's of AEW.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree there is something that could work with Jungle Boy as a heel. If that happened though he couldn't use this epic theme and he has ti be called Jungle man lol


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

La Parka said:


> I'm guessing Black and his new partner will show up to attack the lucha bros to end the show?


Yeah, you’re probably right.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478918621153869824
@Big Booty Bex *thank you for adding insult to injury and pissing on Ruby's grave after her L 🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478918592141922306*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ThirdMan said:


> He could've been a genie, had he named himself Meka-leka-hi-meka-hiney-ho Black. Alas, it was not to be.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I have no clue who the fuck the Briscos are but i keep hearing they are amazing from many here.. I wonder if they will debut here?


No chance - they're 'feuding' with FTR.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hook destroying the vlog crew


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Lucha Bros came out, only to head to the back and do their entrance again? Wth!? Lmao


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

did.... did the lucha bros just go into the back and come back immediately after?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

If I brought tickets to Battle of the Belts i would be pissed. Most of that people was in Greensboro and saw Sammy vs Cody and now they have a show with 2 matches and one of them they already saw


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The aftermath of this may set up a third match for Saturday.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I think this is the first time in a while I've enjoyed Raw and NXT this week over an episode of Dynamite.....Ah it was a nice run lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Man Tony got some of you by the balls over debuts


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Christian looks like John Wayne compared to all the other bitches in the ring rn 😂


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Less than a 1% chance this ends clean, fuckery is abound.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> That’s okay! Can be used as a story in the future.


Hes not even a face the crowd just fucking love him.

Like all his mannerisms are heelish and rarely if ever does he acknowledge the crowd. He will be like Britt Baker imo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RapShepard would like a Jurassic Express heel turn or for Pentagon to break Mexican Ricochets arm and go solo. If those outcomes don't happen, I'm complaining ONLINE


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> I agree there is something that could work with Jungle Boy as a heel. If that happened though he couldn't use this epic theme and he has ti be called Jungle man lol


Nah. Jungle BadBoy.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> RapShepard would like a Jurassic Express heel turn or for Pentagon to break Mexican Ricochets arm and go solo. If those outcomes don't happen, I'm complaining ONLINE


MEXICAN RICOCHET got me 😂😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I think this is the first time in a while I've enjoyed Raw and NXT this week over an episode of Dynamite.....Ah it was a nice run lol


It's still been fine despite being highly forgettable. You could've easily watched waaay worse the last 2 hours.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jungle Boy looks like the cowardly lion 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> It's still been fine despite being highly forgettable. You could've easily watched waaay worse the last 2 hours.


Just my opinion _shrugs_


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> Hook’s gimmick is look hard and pretend to chew gum.


And wake up 3 mins before each match ensuring the perfect bed hed hair.....

He is over the moon over the crowd love him lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478915161704566789


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> RapShepard would like a Jurassic Express heel turn or for Pentagon to break Mexican Ricochets arm and go solo. If those outcomes don't happen, I'm complaining ONLINE


Lorromire would like a Marko Stunt heel turn or for Marko Stunt to break Mexican Dinosaurs' arm and go solo. If those outcomes don't happen, I'm complaining ONLINE


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Pentagon Jr looks like Bruce Prichard with that clown face 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"Penthouse and Felix".


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jungle Boy needs to turn on Luchasarus and rip his mask off. Now that be some good shit


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I'm completely dead from this one...my love of the Muppet Christmas Carol and that meme slayed me. 💀☠💀


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> MEXICAN RICOCHET got me [emoji23][emoji23]


Fenix, Ricochet, and Matt Sydal are all the same guy. Their only character trait is elite athleticism lol. You need a flip done they'll nail that shit, anything more is asking too much.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> No Marko Stunted Growth. Good shit pal.


Hasn't been seen with Jurassic Express for quite some time not even valet. Hasn't had a match even on DARK in quite some time.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I see they have put their differences aside and decided to hold hands


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Okay that spot was convoluted but it was awesome that they actually pulled it off.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Just my opinion _shrugs_


I know lol, just some positivity on my end


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Flips, flips and more flips 🤪


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> Lorromire would like a Marko Stunt heel turn or for Marko Stunt to break Mexican Dinosaurs' arm and go solo. If those outcomes don't happen, I'm complaining ONLINE


RapShepard approves of this message


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> I agree there is something that could work with Jungle Boy as a heel. If that happened though he couldn't use this epic theme and he has ti be called Jungle man lol


We've been over this.....it'll be Hollywood jack perry lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This shit is just dumb, if you're not gonna enforce anything just make it a tornado tag and be done with it.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Why the fuck didn't the world title main event?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like this match needs to be flippier


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Tony should sign Von Wagner. He would fit in with the whole Jurassic Express theme.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

When they all were holding hands I thought for a moment they were going to start singing.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Why the fuck didn't the world title main event?


Because they have to suspend disbelief that it could go to the judges. If they started at 9:20 or something everyone would know it wasn't and the whole stip would be pointless.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Why the fuck didn't the world title main event?


They probably didn't want to tip their hand w/r/t how long the match would last, given the judge component.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> RapShepard approves of this message


Imagine stunt coming out from under the ring and attacking everyone with both hand wrapped and dipped in broken glass....


Fans would scream in terror as kneecap and shin alike is absolutely pulverized with a windmill combo the likes of which have never been seen on national television.....oh the humanity!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Why the fuck didn't the world title main event?


Tbf they had to leave the illusion it could go to the judges.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Why the fuck didn't the world title main event?


Maybe because the tag titles are just as valuable? In which is fine, but still.. its a boring flip fest with Jungle Boy there flipping around with a boner 💀


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> When they all were holding hands I thought for a moment they were going to start singing.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Great punky" 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this shows been downhill since MJF and Punk segment.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Imagine stunt coming out from under the ring and attacking everyone with both hand wrapped and dipped in broken glass....
> 
> 
> Fans would scream in terror as kneecap and shin alike is absolutely pulverized with a windmill combo the likes of which have never been seen on national television.....oh the humanity!!!


Please, Drew! I can only get so erect.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Imagine stunt coming out from under the ring and attacking everyone with both hand wrapped and dipped in broken glass....
> 
> 
> Fans would scream in terror as kneecap and shin alike is absolutely pulverized with a windmill combo the likes of which have never been seen on national television.....oh the humanity!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Because they have to suspend disbelief that it could go to the judges. If they started at 9:20 or something everyone would know it wasn't and the whole stip would be pointless.


That...and they have had a track record of having no issues with putting a "big money" match on first thing to get the crowd going. With them building up this TBS move so much, I guess they wanted to start with a bang.

Which is unfortunate because they blew their load...hopefully this Tag Team title main event can help save it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Imagine stunt coming out from under the ring and attacking everyone with both hand wrapped and dipped in broken glass....
> 
> 
> Fans would scream in terror as kneecap and shin alike is absolutely pulverized with a windmill combo the likes of which have never been seen on national television.....oh the humanity!!!


 See why can't wrestling companies have enough billions to film "What If" scenarios like this lol. 

On some version of Earth we're talking about how Flair turning his back on WCW to form the NWO with Hall and Nash changed the game lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Feeling a possible title change here especially as the commentators are playing up Jurassics' losing record against the Brothers. Starting the TBS era with another pillar getting a title isn't out of the question either.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Kenny and Moxley are truly missed at this point IMO


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They should just cut JR'S mic during these tag cluster fucks, you can tell he hates this shit. Lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I dunno if its just me, but Rey Fenix looks like he packed on some pounds.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 114579
> 
> View attachment 114578


Oh wow! Look at all those Julia Harts 😂


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> Please, Drew! I can only get so erect.


Well I was going to mention Luthor would assist by standing there pointing at his forehead as Marko went full tazmanian devil.....but I don't want you to climax, fall asleep, and miss the results of this match....


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 114579
> 
> View attachment 114578


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So hook took the spot for the entire show?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Why the fuck didn't the world title main event?


Because of the story. You had to believe the match could go a full hour once again.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That destroyer was beautiful.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Jungle Boy just kicked out of a concussion.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Is Christian just a manager now? Get him away from Jurassic Express.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

We know cody will take the shine on Saturdays show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Can't wait for Ups and Downs tomorrow for Simon to call this a perfect show of all ups lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> See why can't wrestling companies have enough billions to film "What If" scenarios like this lol.
> 
> On some version of Earth we're talking about how Flair turning his back on WCW to form the NWO with Hall and Nash changed the game lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Is Christian just a manager now? Get him away from Jurassic Express.


Oh they will...when he turns on them.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Malakai is gonna do something. Imagine PAC returns in House of Black.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

All Kickouts Wrestling


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

So many blackouts, this show should be called Dark


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

They gotta stop teasing this "faulty light" bullshit...its being overused.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was a silly kickout


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

This makes me dislike AEW...

the kickouts I mean


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alex looks like a mime


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> So many blackouts, this show should be called Dark


There are 2 of those already.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

This match is a mess.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


Exactly lol alternate worlds where

Test married Stephanie

Kurt Angle didn't break Joe's streak

ROH came on at a reasonable time 

Ahhh if only lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] See why can't wrestling companies have enough billions to film "What If" scenarios like this lol.
> 
> On some version of Earth we're talking about how Flair turning his back on WCW to form the NWO with Hall and Nash changed the game lol


Hey marvel opened up the multiverse.....AEW to go full LUCHA UNDERGROUND/ MARVEL dynamite will be our reality while Rampage will be an alternate universe.....

Again TK call me baby I'm free....🤣


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn. Fenix’s arm.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh shit his arm.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lights out? What will happen next?


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh my god his arm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh shit new champs


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMFAOOOOOO WTFFFF


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

New champs!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Broke his arm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ray Fenix just snapped his arm he’s done


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] See why can't wrestling companies have enough billions to film "What If" scenarios like this lol.
> 
> On some version of Earth we're talking about how Flair turning his back on WCW to form the NWO with Hall and Nash changed the game lol


My friends and I are under the firm decision that every Halloween should be an "alternate timeline" episode, where wrestlers have completely different characters, the stories are completely different and obnoxious, and then next week everything goes back to normal without explanation. Like, starting a Halloween episode with Hangman coming out in a business suit explaining that, because he lost last week to Aubrey, his stock dropped and to compensate he has made a new Championship to get a better payday.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Well there's Fenix gone for 6 months, poor guy.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478915161704566789


Still TK cannot say "Swole wasn't good enough" after Jade wins. lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The poor Lucha Bros, they deserved a much better run.

And I just seen Fenix completely snap his arm, Jesus.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Holy fuck me Rey's arm is DONE.

Horrendous injury.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Aww JB's family crying


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

That table spot looked botched as fuck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

But nobody turned! This Brody King guy better beat some shit up or imma be a cranky bitch [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji2959][emoji2959][emoji2959][emoji2959][emoji2959]


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow that came out of nowhere. I like it tho. New show at least 1 title change


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Luchasauras is a fucking moron, why would he jump through the table with him? Dumb ass idiot.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Roll up lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

AND THEY SHOW THE REPLAY OF THE ARM LMFAOOOOO GOD


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

CoverD said:


> They gotta stop teasing this "faulty light" bullshit...its being overused.


They should do the lights-out thing, and when they come back on, everyone should have blood on their faces. Kill two tropes with one stone.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think they changed the ending Fenix really fucked his arm up


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sweet Jesus Fenix broke his fucking arm. Stupid ass Luchasauras.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

What was with the two useless blackouts?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Holy fuck me Rey's arm is DONE.
> 
> Horrendous injury.


OMG I didn't catch that until the replay. Yikes! Good thing they did the title switch. Fenix always injured.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They can calll an audible on that House of Black feud, cause Fenix will be out months. Dislocated elbow if he´s lucky.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fenix’s arm is dead.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

You guys see Fenix just gruesomely break his arm on that table spot??


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MJF now the only pillar not to have won a title.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

elo said:


> Well there's Fenix gone for 6 months, poor guy.


With his crazy stuff, he was bound to get hurt sooner than later


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

A Spot Fest won on a Roll up! 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Hey marvel opened up the multiverse.....AEW to go full LUCHA UNDERGROUND/ MARVEL dynamite will be our reality while Rampage will be an alternate universe.....
> 
> Again TK call me baby I'm free....


I second this call him Tony! Or you're being racist against people and you hate Americans!!!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

A lot of jobbers on the entrance ramp.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You guys see Fenix just gruesomely break his arm on that table spot??



Yeah because Luchasauras is a reckless idiot.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

So why did they go black again with the lights? Just a shit show man lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why did the lights go out?


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This show was very meh


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah because Luchasauras is a reckless idiot.


I don't know if that was something related to Luchasaurus, he just fell bad


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I imagine something else was planned before Fenix broke his arm.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Holy fuck, Fenix is out for a while. Maybe Brody was meant to debut but that threw a wrench in it all, yikes


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> With his crazy stuff, he was bound to get hurt sooner than later


But that wasn´t even crazy stuff. Just a run of the mill choke slam. Such a shame, cause it should been such a great happy crowning moment for Jurassic Express.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fun aside they really don't want to keep teasing their fans with a surprise. I get they didn't outright declare it, but the nudge nudge with no delivery will earn them distrust


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> I don't know if that was something related to Luchasaurus, he just fell bad



He fell like that because Luchasauras jumped through the table with him for no fuckin reason. Whoever thought of that should be fired.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> They can calll an audible on that House of Black feud, cause Fenix will be out months. Dislocated elbow if he´s lucky.


His arm literally snapped in half.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

sara sad said:


>


The kid just don't give a fuck.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

That arm injury was gruesome!


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

So you have 3minutes to kill and no debut/return... 
What a stupid decision. They had lucha bros come out after Black's match and leave just to come back out? Fuck this bullshit 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The close up of wrestlers in the crowd is odd especially since Jericho has nothing to do with these guys and they panned twice to him.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> His arm literally snapped in half.


Looked like it was the elbow snapping the wrong way.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

It was kind of weird how they cut to a bunch of wrestlers in the crowd/on the ramp with vaguely-bored looks on their faces. Even wizard Black!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah because Luchasauras is a reckless idiot.


This is why guys that are 'big men' should not do small man shit. They end up being more prone to hurt the smaller guys


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ThirdMan said:


> It was kind of weird how they cut to a bunch of wrestlers in the crowd/on the ramp with vaguely-bored looks on their faces. Even wizard Black!


I think it's likely that they nixed anything that was planned due to the Fenix injury.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> My friends and I are under the firm decision that every Halloween should be an "alternate timeline" episode, where wrestlers have completely different characters, the stories are completely different and obnoxious, and then next week everything goes back to normal without explanation. Like, starting a Halloween episode with Hangman coming out in a business suit explaining that, because he lost last week to Aubrey, his stock dropped and to compensate he has made a new Championship to get a better payday.


Fuck it I'm onboard, reminds me of the Treehouse of Horror episodes of The Simpsons


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Fun aside they really don't want to keep teasing their fans with a surprise. I get they didn't outright declare it, but the nudge nudge with no delivery will earn them distrust


I think lorrimore nailed it....

I think they were supposed to BEATDOWN luchas after match or maybe even interfere with the match for the finish.....but fenix got annihilated and had to be removed ASAP and will be out for months if lucky so that angle is dead.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fenix was bound for a needless injury..


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> The close up of wrestlers in the crowd is odd especially since Jericho has nothing to do with these guys and they panned twice to him.


Were they just sitting in the stands? I don’t get it. So odd.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Fun aside they really don't want to keep teasing their fans with a surprise. I get they didn't outright declare it, but the nudge nudge with no delivery will earn them distrust


Dixie Carter says hello


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

ThirdMan said:


> It was kind of weird how they cut to a bunch of wrestlers in the crowd/on the ramp with vaguely-bored looks on their faces. Even wizard Black!


I think they were worried about Ray!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Blackouts could be for several people. Sting and Darby challenging for the tag belts? Black? Or a debut like Windham?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

And they put the spot where Fenix fucked is arm on repeat? That's amateur


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> But that wasn´t even crazy stuff. Just a run of the mill choke slam. Such a shame, cause it should been such a great happy crowning moment for Jurassic Express.


I missed it you're right, major ouch here.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478918621153869824
> @Big Booty Bex *thank you for adding insult to injury and pissing on Ruby's grave after her L 🤣
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478918592141922306*


It was a pleasure. If only the party wasn't broken up by Riho Lesnar. You would think Riho would be at home resting after recently winning the Universal Championship on Sunday, but no, she had to show up today as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> Dixie Carter says hello


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

first 40 minutes were brilliant... rest of show was amateur hour....botch after botch...once again Punk, MJF, Daniel Bryan carry the show with the help of hangman tonight.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478924054992244736


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> Dixie Carter says hello


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> So many blackouts, this show should be called Dark


I want a blackout feud between Staaaang and Black


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’m


M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Are people thinking he broke his arm on that? That was really a bad choke slam from Luchasaurus. It shouldn’t be hard to choke slam a guy onto the middle of the table


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

ET_Paul said:


> I think they were worried about Ray!


Oh, I don't doubt that they were worried about Fenix (if he suffered an injury), but the whole sequence with all the wrestlers was clearly planned ahead of time. it was just odd, is all.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

First hour was great. 2nd hour was really average at best.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Fun aside they really don't want to keep teasing their fans with a surprise. I get they didn't outright declare it, but the nudge nudge with no delivery will earn them distrust


*I can't wait till Gargano is that super duper mega star from North America that Tony keeps over selling.*


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

AEW Dynamite 1/5/2022



> AEW World Title - Adam Page (c) vs Bryan Danielson


This is what the first match should have been. They bled and were violent with each other with lots of headbutts which fit the first match story better. This one would have made more sense as the technical classic though. Nonetheless, it wasn't a bad match and worked better than the first one. 



> MJF vs Shawn Dean


CM Punk immediately came out to go after MJF after saying he didn't care about MJF anymore last week. Punk then hit Dean with the Go to Sleep and MJF was DQ'd. This made no sense. Why did the match start when MJF wasn't in the ring and Punk was?

They argued on the mic after and MJF said he thought Punk was done with him. MJF ripped Punk for not main eventing a Wrestlemania and said if the fans don't respect him, he might main event a Mania too. Punk then said he wanted to beat him up. MJF teased taking on Punk in a match next week but then it would be Wardlow instead next week. Punk then agreed to that match for no real reason.

Chris Jericho came out to talk. He said he didn't come out last week to save Eddie, but to get revenge on 2.0. 2.0 came out and he called them Terrance and Phillip. Jericho called them squarehead and pinhead. Daniel Garcia helped jump Jericho and the Inner Circle and Eddie Kingston made the save. This was not good.



> Wardlow vs Antonio Zambrano


Just a squash that existed to push the Wardlow face turn angle.



> AEW TBS Championship - Jade Cargill vs Ruby Soho


This wasn't good. It went too long and Ruby did not make Jade look good at all. I don't mind them doing it because Jade isn't going to get better if she doesn't work longer matches, but the process isn't always the most fun to watch. Ruby also looked like an idiot hurting herself more on the shotgun dropkick than she did Jade.



> Malakai Black vs Brian Pillman Jr.


Black won with a spinning high kick. This was a dud that was mostly taken over by a commercial. Black teased going after Julia Hart but the Lucha Bros came out to stop it and Black teleported out. This was atleast the 4th teleport in AEW history after Shaq, The Elite in the trailer and Darby at one point.

Ruby was interviewed by Tony then Britt Baker and her crew ran in. Ruby got jumped and Riho saved her.



> AEW World Tag Titles - The Lucha Brothers vs Jungle Express


I thought it should be noted that J-E won two whole matches since September and one was a squash.

They did a stupid spot where all 4 men were hooked on each other and one from each team ran up the ropes, sat down and flipped the other person into an armdrag. JB hit a diving canadian destroyer here which only was worth 2, of course. Saurus then got his with one that was only worth 2. The lights went out while JB was about to get destroyed then JB kicked out of a springboard double stomp package piledriver. Alex set a able up outside and Christian chased him. Saurus chokeslammed Rey through the table off the apron and it looked like Rey broke his arm in it. JB then won with a reversal out of a Made in Japan out of nowhere to win the titles. Some of the tag teams came out after on the stage to stare them down.

This was awful and sloppy. The lights randomly went out. Rey Fenix likely got hurt and Jurassic Express winning the titles with no real story to it on a random episode of Dynamite ruined JB's first title win.

Overall thoughts: I liked the world title match though I wouldn't say it was a MOTY or anything like that. Everything after that sucked though. The Punk/MJF segment sucked, the Jericho segment sucked, Jade sucked, Black teleporting sucked and the main sucked, got someone injured and was a waste of JB's first title win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> Come on guys, think a little bit: King will debut after the Main Event, why the fuck would they have had that stupid staredown?
> 
> edit: Tony probably saw it got leaked and changed it up lol


You promised me a debut


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Erik. said:


>


Ok that looks fucked up. His left arm def shouldnt be bent like that


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't mind Jurassics winning because they're a team that has been built from the start and it actually feels like they've had to fight and claw their way to winning gold. And Jungle Boy is a project who has worked out well and gotten over organically. I'm not sure I want to see them have a super long reign but they feel like deserving champs.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

its pretty obvious they had a different end planned...had to call a audible... the ending with all the jobbers and random jericho was clearly a last second decision. shit happens on live tv


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

ET_Paul said:


> I think they were worried about Ray!


Exactly. Worst wrestling injury I’ve seen since Sid.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I can't wait till Gargano is that super duper mega star from North America that Tony keeps over selling.*


Him promising a dream debut really can only be Wyatt or Lee (who really hasn't proved dream worthy. Though I like him)


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’m
> 
> 
> Are people thinking he broke his arm on that? That was really a bad choke slam from Luchasaurus. It shouldn’t be hard to choke slam a guy onto the middle of the table


Thinking!?!

No his arm was dislocated or broken! That replay doesn’t show it well. You can see it completely out of place in the full replay.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Erik. said:


>


Fuck, that looks worse in still frame


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You promised me a debut


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought the 1st hour of the show, for the most part, was great. 2nd hour not as much.

Bryan vs. Hangman was a great, bloody war and an early contender for MOTY. And Punk & MJF had another great back & forth and incorporated a DQ that made sense for the story.

Didn't care for the Jericho/2.0 stuff. I just don't really care for 2.0 (or Garcia really) in prime roles yet. The TBS Title Match wasn't really good. Black vs. Pillman just kind of happened.

As for the main event, I liked it, but it felt like they were doing too much. Like, Jungle Boy kicking out of an Apron Piledriver and then the Fear Factor to me is just overkill. Protect your finishers. And the match, while fast paced, was a little too face fast paced as most of it didn't get a chance to breath. That said, I'm very happy for JE to finally be Tag Champions.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't even think those shots of the wrestlers sitting in the crowd was live. Since they seemed to be sitting in a mostly empty arena?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jurassic Express won the titles........oh you have to be fucking KIDDING me. 

Just what we fucking need, two boring charisma vacuums holding the tag belts, we spent nearly a year with The Young Bucks doing that.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't wait to hear Cornett thoughts on LuchaDorkus and breaking Fenix arm. You know he's gonna go in as he should lmao


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

ThirdMan said:


> It was kind of weird how they cut to a bunch of wrestlers in the crowd/on the ramp with vaguely-bored looks on their faces. Even wizard Black!


Its called Lack of Direction by anyone of authority


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I don't even think those shots of the wrestlers sitting in the crowd was live. Since they seemed to be sitting in a mostly empty arena?


It didn't sell out, they were sitting in the bays that weren't open for sale.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478924204628185089
watch at your own risk…


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Getting Moxley, Miro, Omega/Callis back on the show will make it a lot better.

I think those guys bring a juice/intensity that is missing without them


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Getting Moxley, Miro, Omega/Callis back on the show will make it a lot better.
> 
> I think those guys bring a juice/intensity that is missing without them


Who'd you have Miro beat the piss out of?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Luchasaurus can't wrestle.

I know people think wrestling is easy and fake and everybody can do it, but its harder than it looks and some guys don't belong out there.

Luchasaurus is untrained garbage who shouldn't be on the show, let alone holding a title.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Lorromire said:


> Fuck, that looks worse in still frame


Luchasaurus should know to just let a guy like Fenix go, I have no idea what he was thinking holding on and using force all the way to the ground.....guess they were concerned about the table not breaking but geez Fenix surely pins his arms instead of bracing for the fall if that was how it was supposed to go down - a really unnecessary and serious injury that.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

elo said:


> Luchasaurus should know to just let a guy like Fenix go, I have no idea what he was thinking holding on and using force all the way to the ground.....guess they were concerned about the table not breaking but geez Fenix surely pins his arms instead of bracing for the fall if that was how it was supposed to go down - a really unnecessary and serious injury that.


Well... if they were concerned about the table breaking now they got a broken table and a broken arm...


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Luchasaurus can't wrestle.
> 
> I know people think wrestling is easy and fake and everybody can do it, but its harder than it looks and some guys don't belong out there.
> 
> Luchasaurus is untrained garbage who shouldn't be on the show, let alone holding a title.


TK has to give out his participation belts....everyone on the roster will be a champ at some point....getting sick and tired of TK amateur hour booking and execution. Daniel Bryan carried this show tonight....without him it would have been a disastrous tbs debut show.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

ET_Paul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478924204628185089
> watch at your own risk…


Like others said, reminds me of the Sid one.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Overall a mostly great debut on TBS. 

Positives: 


The whole Hangman/Bryan match ruled, it felt more violent than the first one in the best way.
Jade winning the title was the right call. Although sloppy still, that was her best match and Ruby's selling was great.
MJF/Punk having another great segment.
Jurassic Express winning in a good tag match
I liked Deeb getting sit down interview type, lets her develop her heel gimmick more

Negatives:


The Jericho segment with 2.0 felt pretty lame honestly. I get they're high on Garcia, but I don't really need to see 2.0 this often.
The lights out tease twice was weird, I don't mind it once on the show to tease something but don't do it twice.
Poor Fenix breaking his arm.
The tag match, while good, was overly busy and I really disliked Jungle Boy kicking out of their finisher, after another piledriver. That spot was incredibly egregious.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Finally the last pillar has gotten a major win and a title. Good for Jungle Express, I liked how the tag teams came out and you got to see the visual of all the teams the champs can pair up with in the future.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan and Hangman tore the house down again, and they even surpassed their first match. Both guys bled everywhere and fought like hell for the gold. The back and forth headbutts were brutal, it really felt like they were going to war. Glad that Bryan got the clean win in 30 minutes. There was no need for the match to go another 60 and the pace these two were wrestling meant that it wouldn't. There was a real sense of urgency from Hangman and it made for a nice story for the 30 min. Tremendous match that will also be in the conversation for MOTY.

Punk/MJF segment was great once again. Loved MJF's Wrestlemania line and loved the line from Punk about MJF main eventing Night 4 😂. Glad that they're stretching this out, but they will need to come up with some good material to fill another 2 months. As others have said, they've been going pretty hard for the first 3 promo battles and they'll have to really dig deep for new shots and insults if they want to have the blowoff at Revolution. I'm sure Wardlow playing into the story will help though. I thought they were turning Punk into a heel for a split second there but forcing MJF into a losing record was a nice blow to MJF. CM Punk vs Wardlow should be great and should be really story-driven.

The Jericho segment sucked. No other way around it.

Ruby Soho and Jade Cargill didn't have a downright terrible match, but at the same time, this was still bad. Jade is just not ready but they have to push her because of her look and presence, and Ruby wasn't good enough to carry her. Jade winning the TBS Title is great and all but her botching her finisher from the middle rope led to the ending falling flat. The finals should have been Jade Cargill vs Kris Statlander. Kris would have gotten at least 3 star match out of Jade and it would have been a nice female hoss fight. Good for Jade though, maybe we'll get Kris vs Jade at Revolution. Speaking of the women, that was a great sit-down interview with Serena. Loving the series she's having with Shida.

Black vs Pillman wasn't as effective as Black vs Griff. I thought this went on too long and Pillman screwing himself by falling off the apron into a Black Mass made Pillman look like an idiot.

Main event was great. Jurassic Express winning the tag gold was unexpected, but the ending itself was definitely changed up because of the Fenix injury. I'm sure after the lights went out the first time, both Ray and Penta were probably supposed to be in the ring at some point for a Brody King/Black run-in, but they had to change it up on the fly after Fenix snapped his arm in half. The Fenix injury was so gruesome that it kind of took away from Jurassic Express winning the gold, but both guys deserve it after the 2 year run they have already had. I mean you can only lose so many tag title matches.

Hopes were set on Moxley's return and Brody's debuts tonight, the latter probably not happening as a last-second decision, so in the end it was kind of deflating. The first hour was fire. 2nd hour fell off for a while until the tag title match, so overall I thought it was a good debut show despite the bad women's final and the uneventful House of Black angle. Brody debuting and Statlander being Jade's opponent would have made this show an 8.5/10 - 9/10 easily, but points have to be knocked off.

*Overall: 7.5/10*


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

[QUOTE="Geeee said:


> I don't even think those shots of the wrestlers sitting in the crowd was live. Since they seemed to be sitting in a mostly empty arena?


Probably sitting on camera side which would line up with where jungle boy was supposedly looking up at them at the end realizing the completion was mounting going forward


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> You promised me a debut


I'll talk to Tony, maybe get you a return next week, what about Marko Stunt? or Swole? 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> I'll talk to Tony, maybe get you a return next week, what about Marko Stunt? or Swole?


Nope I'm on the dark side now, Wrestling Society X reruns for me only now


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah, hour one was amazing on all fronts. World title match was how a world title match should feel. Really you want this closing the show but they cornered themselves with the judges and 60 minute tease, only for the match to be 30 instead. Punk vs MJF continues to be gold with good promos and the one good match (MJFTR vs Punk/Darby/Sting) so far.

Jericho's promo was a turning point. Heel Jericho >>> Face Jericho but AEW has too many strong heels right now. Jericho feels like he needs another long break and one final reinvention - maybe the ageing rock star desperate to stay relevant.

Women's match was poor and best placed in the middle of the show. AEW still has a problem of the reliance on a select few and I believe the Street Fight was an exception to that, not the new norm. Two heel champions, their best worker (Serena) also being a heel limits their options. TK wants Jade to be the female Goldberg but Bill masked his greenness with the high impact moves and crazy intensity. Jade still works like an awkward rookie who should be in the dojo, although her look is amazing.

Pillman Jr. is not taking his big opportunities. It's clear Tony Khan wants him to succeed and is giving him big shots (vs MJF at Grand Slam, Tag title challenge) but he's pretty generic and not even as good in the ring as some of the guys waiting in line like Lethal and Nese. I've been hoping for a eureka moment for him and there's still plenty of time.

Main event was decent but I thought their Rampage match was better. A few too many of the convulted spots and an uneven finale due to Fenix's horror injury. I have no problem with the Jurassics getting a reign, they've earned it and JB has lost a lot of title matches on his journey.

I do think the TBS debut would've benefited by some grand finale and I wonder if the Fenix injury ruined that.

A 7/10 show owing to the first class opening hour which outweighed the not so good second hour.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

First show of the year and no Sting. I guess he said fuck it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

More injury news from the Rampage taping. Minor spoiler...



Spoiler



Jake Atlas landed awkwardly and may have injured his knee badly. He did finish his match though.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I love how Solo thought his lame line was so great


It was Taz’s lame line. Solo just subbed out “beat” for “stretch”.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Jericho got A TASTE


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> I have no clue who the fuck the Briscos are but i keep hearing they are amazing from many here.. I wonder if they will debut here?


They have matches on YouTube. They are the best tag team this century. It probably won’t change every now and then with ROH done.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone else think 2.0 Squarehead is a better promo than whatever Jericho is doing right now?


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Can all the people who criticised the one hour draw, come in and admit it enhanced the storyline and made tonight even more special.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Him promising a dream debut really can only be Wyatt or Lee (who really hasn't proved dream worthy. Though I like him)


TK promised nothing. The interviewer said both “dream wrestler” and “North America”.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> TK promised nothing. The interviewer said both “dream wrestler” and “North America”.


Oh agreed he promised nothing

But that interview and lights out moments definitely got hopes up.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

thorn123 said:


> Can all the people who criticised the one hour draw, come in and admit it enhanced the storyline and made tonight even more special.


Well I didn’t watch the one hour draw (because fuck that shit) and found the match enjoyable because it actually had a winner and loser and didn’t go as long as an episode of game of thrones.

So, can’t really say the last match enhanced anything for me.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The writing of this world title match, with Hangman winning and winning clean, just shows they don't know how to book a wrestling show. And it went on first again instead of being the main event. They created no heat for either wrestler. Hangman continues to be dry white bread. Danielson now is put under hard as a Russo finish. Marks can freak out about 5 star matches all day long-- the mainstream don't give a hamster sized shit. This was their debut on TBS and they failed to introduce a story that is the THE story of AEW.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mister Sinister said:


> The writing of this world title match, with Hangman winning and winning clean, just shows they don't know how to book a wrestling show. And it went on first again instead of being the main event. They created no heat for either wrestler. Hangman continues to be dry white bread. Danielson now is put under hard as a Russo finish. Marks can freak out about 5 star matches all day long-- the mainstream don't give a hamster sized shit. This was their debut on TBS and they failed to introduce a story that is the THE story of AEW.



no fucking clue. No matter what show you're providing on tv the point is to peak at the end. Instead this company has endless meaningless group main event matches. Hiring endless talent that no one gives a fuck about. Such a shame because there is so much potential. TNA put on way better shows and yet they sucked at the business side of things. They also give you no reason to feel hooked to need to see what happens the following week.

they didnt really fail to introduce when there is no story lol. Even punk fans slowly seem to realise hes not all what they thought.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> The writing of this world title match, with Hangman winning and winning clean, just shows they don't know how to book a wrestling show. And it went on first again instead of being the main event. They created no heat for either wrestler. Hangman continues to be dry white bread. Danielson now is put under hard as a Russo finish. Marks can freak out about 5 star matches all day long-- the mainstream don't give a hamster sized shit. This was their debut on TBS and they failed to introduce a story that is the THE story of AEW.


Not only that, but there were so many lulls in the action with the guys just standing around and repeating spots. Two pop-up powerbomb spots by Page, two moonsaults from the top to the floor by Page, 3 headbutt spots, 3 times we saw the wrestlers doing jumping jacks, and I lost count of how many times the guys rolled out to take a powder.

I love long matches, but you can’t repeat spots. Imagine if James Bond got tied to the table with a laser slowly working its way towards his impending doom. It loses its luster and tells me, the audience member, that you have ran out of ideas to advance the story.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Getting Moxley, Miro, Omega/Callis back on the show will make it a lot better.
> 
> I think those guys bring a juice/intensity that is missing without them


I can’t wait. I’m so tired of the WWE feel to everything lately.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> Not only that, but there were so many lulls in the action with the guys just standing around and repeating spots. Two pop-up powerbomb spots by Page, two moonsaults from the top to the floor by Page, 3 headbutt spots, 3 times we saw the wrestlers doing jumping jacks, and I lost count of how many times the guys rolled out to take a powder.
> 
> I love long matches, but you can’t repeat spots. Imagine if James Bond got tied to the table with a laser slowly working its way towards his impending doom. It loses its luster and tells me, the audience member, that you have ran out of ideas to advance the story.


I didn't really find the match repetitive at all. When they did the same spots, one was countered and one was not, and it makes sense to go back to them because they are Page's signature moves. Page is not exactly a "5 moves of doom" style wrestler but he does have moves he does every match.

And also, Kenny does like 20 v-triggers a match LOL


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

HELL YES JUNGLE BOY


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I didn't really find the match repetitive at all. When they did the same spots, one was countered and one was not, and it makes sense to go back to them because they are Page's signature moves. Page is not exactly a "5 moves of doom" style wrestler but he does have moves he does every match.
> 
> And also, Kenny does like 20 v-triggers a match LOL


V-Trigger isn’t exactly a spot, though.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They should just cut JR'S mic during these tag cluster fucks, you can tell he hates this shit. Lol


JR said McMahon 😂


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Biggest things AEW need to do right now:
-Get Rampage on another night in primetime.
-Hire Eric Bischoff.
-Do something radical like having Paul Wight destroy Hangman and win the world title.
-Main events in the main event slot.
-Rebuild Danielson after this Russo booking that went down.
-Plan your first world champion of color. Choose a baby face for gods sake.
-Build Wardlow simultaneously through the year.
-Stop involving garbage in matches. Last week the women had a Texas chainsaw massacre, and this week Fenix about had his arm amputated.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> The writing of this world title match, with Hangman winning and winning clean, just shows they don't know how to book a wrestling show. And it went on first again instead of being the main event. They created no heat for either wrestler. Hangman continues to be dry white bread. Danielson now is put under hard as a Russo finish. Marks can freak out about 5 star matches all day long-- the mainstream don't give a hamster sized shit. This was their debut on TBS and they failed to introduce a story that is the THE story of AEW.


A Russo finish would have ten interferences and two referee counts and a few turns. This was a dead finish.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Well I didn’t watch the one hour draw (because fuck that shit) and found the match enjoyable because it actually had a winner and loser and didn’t go as long as an episode of game of thrones.
> 
> So, can’t really say the last match enhanced anything for me.


Trust me you would have enjoyed it even more had you watched the predecessor


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

thorn123 said:


> Trust me you would have enjoyed it even more had you watched the predecessor


The predecessor should have went 30 minutes. These two guys do too much standing around to eat time.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

Kahn's greatest failure is failing to join this forum and listening to the brilliant wrestling minds on here.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Hangman Page over Daniel Bryan again? Big mistake.

Ruby Riott made to look like a fool losing to a green jobber who has been over pushed for who knows what reason? Big mistake.

Now they want us to care that Riott is going to possibly face Baker? That story was done the moment they moved the two most over women away from each other after their single match right when Ruby debuted. Ruby isn't red hot anymore, but they're good at cooling people down like they did before with Punk and now as of tonight Danielson. Hoping Britt beats the small child performer on Saturday so we can at least see a good match between Britt and Ruby hopefully.

Sareena Deeb during her JR interview has proven why she is not at the top of the division overall outside of her being an incredible wrestler. Lack of acting, promo and personality skills are a part of what makes a champion or top star...well..on top. I haven't heard her talk since The Straight Edge Society and now I know why.

Ray Fenix breaking his arm is unfortunate, but it seems like these type of issues continue to happen with this company, wheres the training? Hope he recovers, I can only imagine the pain of that, it was hard to watch.

Jurassic Express as tag champs when they have The Revival on the show? Big mistake.

Where was Allie, Penelope, Anna Jay and Tay Conti after the fire match they put on at New Years Rampage? No follow up?

Not a good way to start the new year, and a major step down from last weeks Rampage.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Danielson Vs Hangman - Enjoyed it.

Punk Vs MJF segment - Enjoyed it.

After that? An absolute car crash. A mess of a wrestling show.

Jericho segment…painful viewing. A terrible back and forth between him and 2.0 and then as soon as he gets attached down comes Santana, Ortiz and Kingston. Bog standard predictable mess of a segment.

Warlow match - these are what they are. But what the utter was this booking? So his opponent gets attacked, rolled in the ring, ref turns round, sees him lying knocked the fuck out on the ground but just INSTANTLY ring the bell to
start the match anyway? What the utter fuck. I’m sorry but every week this company do this ‘what the fuck’ booking. It’s a mess of a promotion. How difficult is it to book the simple stuff not horrifically? Like why the utter fuck would a ref instantly ring the bell to start a match when he turns round and sees one of the competitors out fucking cold?

Soho Vs Cargill - Skipped it. Sorry. Jade has an unreal look but she’s awful in the ring. I tried watching the first minute and the way she moves is so clunky and unnatural I just couldn’t watch. And Soho is meh too so I wasn’t bothered about missing her. And the finish summer it up. Not clean at all and close to botching it.

Malakai Vs Pillman - Skipped to the finish. Not a bad creative finish I guess… then more of the absolute mess. So lights go out and Malakai and Lucha Bros just… swap positions? So they walked past each other on the ramp. Legit laughed when the lights came on and that was the angle. That they just… swapped positions for the stare down… ok.

Soho interview - Sigh. So Britt was just standing there waiting for Soho to start the interview so she could instantly interupt and Riho was also just stood there so she could then instantly interupt the second Britt attacked Soho? And none of them saw each other? Just… stop.

Lucha Vs Jurassic - I’ll be honest I was so done with this show I skipped it. Can someone explain though… was this a no DQ match? I’m going to assume it must have been. It simple had to because otherwise why the fuck was Jurassic not disqualified for putting Luchas through a fucking table? Honestly I didn’t see them say it was no DQ but i’m going to assume it fucking had to be because not even AEW is so atrocious that a fucking table spot isn’t a DQ. As for the aftermatch of the show… more bizarre booking. So all the tags just happened to be waiting there together to all come out and stand around. And obviously Jericho and Black etc also just happen to be in the stands. This is so odd.

On a side note… could the championship feel any less special? Seriously START BOOKING YOUR WORLD TITLE IN THE MAIN EVENT AS THE MAIN FOCUS OF THE SHOW.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

I believe TNT championship has main evented more than the World title match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ET_Paul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478924204628185089
> watch at your own risk…


Someone posted a montage of Luchasaurus botches here earlier today and now this. My dude probably shouldn't be on TV.

Brutal injury.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

What a great episode on the new channel…. 8.5/10. Honestly no major faults this week.

After a lull, particularly on rampage, in the preceding six weeks, the last fortnight or so has been excellent.

It is so good not fast forwarding and skipping segments and digesting the whole show as a two hour banquet.

I don’t know how they are going to book Wardlow vs punk … but I am excited.

Hangman - a star

Thanks AEW for pumping me up and making me look forward to proper professional wrestling each week. By Monday I am salivating for it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Error_404 said:


> I believe TNT championship has main evented more than the World title match.


On TNT!?

_Never_


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Might want to consider putting 30min time limit on TV defences. The one hour match could of told the same story in 30 mins, and also allows you to put the title matches in the main event slot.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

It was a pretty good show but there was a lot of things I didn't like either. Hangman and Bryan was the only match I really cared for. That was great obviously. 

Jericho has consistently been my least favorite parts of the show for over a year now. MJF and Punk segment didn't hit for me either. Never need to see Soho again, thanks.

I thought this show would be a homerun on paper, but after I finished it all I thought was "eh".

Edit: on a good note, it's nice to see TBS' "no blood" policy no longer exists!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Was an OK dynamite

suffered again from the world title going on first and nothing after living up to it

i’m making notes on people bagging on Hangman / Bryan - i’ll never take your opinion seriously again unfortunately 

rest was ‘meh’ in comparison. Pillman is a goof, get him off my tv


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

The first 47 minutes of the show was top tier. A fantastic wrestling match between Hangman and Bryan. Interested to see where they go from here with Bryan.

Then the MJF/Punk segment was fantastic as well. Both guys are just top tier on the mic. Wardlow vs Punk could be good.

It was mostly downhill from here though. Ruby and Jade wasn’t a good match but Jade going over was the right decision.

Didn’t watch the tag title match because I’ve had enough of these AEW tag matches with absolutely no rules, no order, no enforcement by the ref, no count on the floor, no 5 count in the ring — bleh. Why was there a table at ringside? Why was Luchasaurus allowed to put him through the table without getting Dq’d?


----------



## VickB (Nov 9, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Soho is injured.



I saw it too... the finishing move may have damaged her leg...


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

VickB said:


> I saw it too... the finishing move may have damaged her leg...


No she isn't. He was talking about a mid match spot where Soho was outside the ring "waiting" the attack of Mercedes Martinez.

She wrestled later the night on Rampage too.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

bdon said:


> V-Trigger isn’t exactly a spot, though.


It absolutely is a spot though. It’s a move that can be countered or avoided.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

VickB said:


> I saw it too... the finishing move may have damaged her leg...


I think if Ruby is injured, it had to be her own dropkick to the outside that did it. That looked like a rough landing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> It absolutely is a spot though. It’s a move that can be countered or avoided.


then everything is a spot


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

56 pages? Something good/bad has to have happened and the trolls are out in force


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> A Russo finish would have ten interferences and two referee counts and a few turns. This was a dead finish.


It was a decisive ending that some complained they were cheated out of last time with a time limit draw.

Wrestling companies for decades have led off televised events with the main event. The actual main event was in reality an ACTUAL main event.This wasn’t Dustin Rhodes vs Nick Comoroto as the featured last match on a Saturday Dynamite. They main evented last night with the World Tag Team Titles. That is a perfectly suitable main event for a Dynamite. Sure, the TV opener last night would be a fabulous choice that could main event any promotion it is booked in. There was a real possibility the match could go the full sixty minutes again. Saving Danielson vs Page II for the last spot on the show would upend the format they had last night. 

The true main event would have been Jericho vs Matt Lee and Jeff Parker. Putting the rematch to a sixty minute draw tips us off how long the match will roughly last. The usual suspects would say TK can’t book real drama without telegraphing it ahead of time.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

ThunderNitro said:


> Kahn's greatest failure is failing to join this forum and listening to the brilliant wrestling minds on here.


before you suck him off some more lets remind ourselves that tony kahn has 0 wrestling background. Hes just a fanboy and no better than anyone here


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> then everything is a spot


That’s right. There is a slim chance Kenny could flub it somehow at any time. At that point it becomes a blown spot.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Was an OK dynamite
> 
> suffered again from the world title going on first and nothing after living up to it
> 
> ...


Agree, Pillman is awful


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

ThunderNitro said:


> Kahn's greatest failure is failing to join this forum and listening to the brilliant wrestling minds on here.


TK used to be an active poster on the deathvalleydriver forums. I remember him too. I might have even held his feet to the fire on some of his statements. 

Hopefully we had friendly discussions on small Japanese promotions or something. I am usually enthusiastic to chat or swap recommendations for things I might not know about. TK is seriously just like us only he is in a billionaire’s family. He can afford the overpriced wrestling DVDs or VHS tapes before that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> then everything is a spot


IMO a spot is a sequence of moves. So, if Hangman tries a pop-up powerbomb and Danielson escapes and then later Page counters a running knee with a pop-up powerbomb, this is not a repeated spot.

The pop-up powerbomb is one of Page's signature maneuvers, so it makes sense for him to try it again. Just like it makes sense for Kenny to try multiple v-triggers


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Geeee said:


> IMO a spot is a sequence of moves. So, if Hangman tries a pop-up powerbomb and Danielson escapes and then later Page counters a running knee with a pop-up powerbomb, this is not a repeated spot.
> 
> The pop-up powerbomb is one of Page's signature maneuvers, so it makes sense for him to try it again. Just like it makes sense for Kenny to try multiple v-triggers


Yeah, I don't see the repetitive claim as remotely valid in this case.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

For dad:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478925197042458624


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Shawn Dean just got himself added to the next diversity defense post for "winning on television."*


*Called it:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479122309516460038*


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I loved the show, top to bottom. Great segments, great matches, and the right booking in all the matches. Very glad that Hangman got a decisive win over Danielson (in a fantastic match). I was torn on who I thought would win the women's TBS Title match, but Jade going over probably makes the most long term sense. Also very happy that the Jurassic Express finally won the gold...it was also pretty cool how the other teams came out afterwards to stare them down.

I don't know how people can complain about this show. I guess if I was going to criticize anything, the angle following Malakai vs Pillman felt a bit flat. The Lucha Bros probably didn't need to come out for that. All in all, though, a really enjoyable watch!


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Super sloppy episode. The first part was good but honestly I don't like/understand why do they keep putting their world title matches as the opener, it ruins the whole experience and the hype dies down for the rest of the card, not to mention that usually their main events suck. 

TBS title match was bad and of all match ups they put this. At least Jade won but Hayter should've been in the finals vs Kris Statelander or have Serena win this whole thing, she is the most legit women in the roster. 

PG Punk/MJF was great

Pillman vs Aleister was ok 

Tag title match had no heat, sucked for Fenix's injury and the roll up finish. They really need to stop with the lights out every time, its overused to the point that Cody uses those in his entrance.

World title match was cool as well but I wish it had closed the show.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

These Danielson vs Hangman matches are brilliant for those of us who enjoy the workrate side of wrestling but I'm not sure how loved they are by other fans. I hope folks appreciate them.

MJF is gifted at working with the crowd during his promos. I'm not fond of long talking segments but he really is the best modern day heel in the business. 

I hate Jericho. I hate his spray-on hair. I hate his grade school insults. I hate his song. 

I like 2point0 and Danny Garcia. And Eddie too. Why must they all be sucked into Jericho's vortex? He's already dragged PnP into the abyss (save them, Eddie). I'd even rather Codylander do his thing with all these folks. 

Kip Sabian and his box are life. 

Wardlow mostly bores me. Oddly enough, I do get a few laughs from his interactions with his acountabilibuddy. 

JADE WON, as she should, and as I expected her to from the day the TBS title was announced. The match was ... not good but it was what I expected considering the people involved. Oh, and her little girl is adorable and just as pretty as mom. 

I hate Jericho. I hate his smirk. I hate his dad bod belly.

I don't hate Brian Pillman jr but I sure don't love him. 

Malakai Black needs his aura back. He's too ordinary in the ring since his encounter with Codylander. I still mark out for him standing there in his antlers looking like a trad witch's vision of the Horned God. 

I never noticed how, er, slender Adam Cole is until I read a few posts in that thread about his wee arms. Now I can't unsee it. Feed him and then drag him to a gym, Britt. 

KOR makes me laugh. There's just something about him, his expressions, and the way he moves. I want more of him in backstage segments, please. 

Jungle hottie and his big green dinosaur were going to win the tag belts eventually so them as the new champions didn't surprise me. Lucha Bros are among my favs though, so I wanted a longer run for them. At least Fenix seems to be more or less ok-ish after what looked like it could have been a horrid injury. 

This show suffered from a lack of HOOK.

One more thing, I hate Jericho. I do not want to be Sports Entertained like it's 2009.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MaseMan said:


> I loved the show, top to bottom. Great segments, great matches, and the right booking in all the matches. Very glad that Hangman got a decisive win over Danielson (in a fantastic match). I was torn on who I thought would win the women's TBS Title match, but Jade going over probably makes the most long term sense. Also very happy that the Jurassic Express finally won the gold...it was also pretty cool how the other teams came out afterwards to stare them down.
> 
> *I don't know how people can complain about this show.* I guess if I was going to criticize anything, the angle following Malakai vs Pillman felt a bit flat. The Lucha Bros probably didn't need to come out for that. All in all, though, a really enjoyable watch!


I mean, Bryan vs. Hangman was excellent and the Punk & MJF Promo was great as well.

But then you had a bad Jericho Promo. The TBS Women's Title Match wasn't good. Black vs. Pillman was just there. And the main event, while fun at times, was also kind of messy.

Having guys like Punk, Bryan, etc. will usually ensure the shows won't be bad. But at the same time, it's OK to say that the whole show wasn't hot, and point out the things that worked and the things that didn't.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

So do Black and his partner feud with Jungle Express instead, I could see them applauding Luchasaurus for taking out their enemies before Black could and wants him to join House of Black as their pet dinosaur lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mutant God said:


> So do Black and his partner feud with Jungle Express instead, I could see them applauding Luchasaurus for taking out their enemies before Black could and wants him to join House of Black as their pet dinosaur lol.


Honestly if he went back to his LU look for it:










I'd be down for it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This was a great start on TBS. A little late to the party, but here goes.

1. I don't understand why Tony insists on throwing his world champion into the show opener every time. This should have been the main event. Not as good as the first match but of course this needed to be shorter. Great win for Hangman but what was really interesting was Danielson didn't revert to babyface afterward. I wonder where they'll go from here.

2. BRILLIANT segment between Punk and MJF. Not much you could have done better there. Just keeping us waiting for the match between them as the intensity grows. I wonder if Wardlow turns next week.

3. I'm not digging this thing with Jericho and 2.0. I guess it gives him something to do. If he's gonna feud with Kingston, hopefully that happens sooner or later. Geeks that shouldn't have been hired.

4. Wardlow's match was fun as always.

5. Why was Jake Atlas hired and why is Adam Cole making him out like he's a big deal? I swear, Tony will hire anybody.

6. That match with Ruby and Jade was easily the low point of the night. I think making her champion was a mistake, even if it was inevitable. She hasn't yet fully come into her own yet and now she basically has the workhorse title of the division. Perhaps its to prepare her later. Still, it might make for some painful TV sometimes.

7. Short, simple, and effective segment with Malakai Black.

8. Serena and Hikaru need to have a stipulation match. Great segment with JR but there needs to be elevated stakes now.

9. Honestly, this should have happened at All Out. Jurassic Express were overdue to become champions and winning them from the Bucks would have been a lot more meaningful. The cage match there was great but Lucha Bros. reign was a bunch of nothing. I don't know why they had those lights go out with no payoff in the match, though.

Despite the gripes, the overall show and its pacing were great. A successful landing on TBS.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I really dont like how Tony khan engages with his product


TD Stinger said:


> Honestly if he went back to his LU look for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree 200 percent. Seems way different in aew


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Apart from the world title match man this show on the TBS debut was absolutely crap.

So many botches and dangerous ones at that.

Cant understand why TK is happily putting green talent on TV. Forget Dark open up a PC like WWE to train these green wrestlers properly and how to work safely. As next time such a botch could be devastating.

Surprised no Brodie king, Mox or briscoes. But really I aint feeling the show now and its really average and not must see at all. 

If I had to say I would choose Rampage over Dynamite as the former is somewhat more entertaining.

Too many problems and still nothing been fixed by TK and co in the new year we are in.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> A Russo finish would have ten interferences and two referee counts and a few turns. This was a dead finish.


The real point where I felt Russo, during his TNA time (and maybe it's the fault of others), was in putting wrestlers under. You would have someone who would be getting hot, and creative would put them under. They would book the hot talent in a big match and then have them lose with no exit ramp from the rivalry and no heat.

If one of the judges had interfered in the match and set into motion a conspiracy, I would be cool with that if it creates a story. It would have let Page or Danielson lose without being hurt by the loss. Somebody would come out with real heel heat, and the other would have come out as the martyr. The only problem is that they did an interference with the last title change to a heel.

The more I think about it, the more I see the best option ahead is to have a monster heel like Paul Wight or Adam Scherr wreck Adam Page and be the chosen franchise by the new power in AEW.



Mr316 said:


> Soho is injured.


Why are they having/letting the women do these insane-o spots? How was this supposed to not result in the green wrestler injuring her opponent. I don't even know what that move was supposed to be.

Jade can be a great talent if the older wrestlers will talk to her and the others about not attempting shit you can't pull of with perfection nearly 100 percent of the time. If you keep it simpler, work on story and emphasize your strengths instead of weaknesses, the audience never sees you f'k up.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Although they didn’t really end up being used, I liked that they introduced and established actually having judges at ringside. It wasn’t an out this time, but it could be in the future. Interesting concept.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Behind the Scenes at AEW Dynamite | By The Players' Tribune


AEW Dynamite was live from the Prudential Center on January 5, 2022. From a “cowboy sh*t” classic to Jade Cargill’s big moment and more, The Players’ Tribune was there for all of the action. And we wanted to share some exclusive images that we captured behind the scenes.




projects.theplayerstribune.com





Some great photos in there.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Hangman vs Danielson was a great match yet again. The rest of the show was okay.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry, but Bryan loosing to Hangman clean is dumb AF.

Hangman beating him for the actual title may make sense, but Bryan looks a bit of a chump now. Imagine getting Bryan fkin Danielson and him not even winning the championship before sliding down the midcard... mega facepalm.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jammy said:


> Sorry, but Bryan loosing to Hangman clean is dumb AF.
> 
> Hangman beating him for the actual title may make sense, but Bryan looks a bit of a chump now. Imagine getting Bryan fkin Danielson and him not even winning the championship before sliding down the midcard... mega facepalm.



him and punk seem like chumps in aew since day 1.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jammy said:


> Sorry, but Bryan loosing to Hangman clean is dumb AF.
> 
> Hangman beating him for the actual title may make sense, but Bryan looks a bit of a chump now. Imagine getting Bryan fkin Danielson and him not even winning the championship before sliding down the midcard... mega facepalm.


Why does he look like a chump?


----------

